# Royal Cinque Ports Monday 27th February 2017



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2016)

Could those interested in playing at Royal Cinque Ports the day before the Royal St Georges meet please add your names here. Initially forum members but I will talk to RCP and see if they can accommodate us and will post the numbers we can have/ costs etc 

I am away for a while come Wednesday but will post up more as soon as I can. 

Chrisd


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes please Chris.

ChrisD 
Fish


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes please Chris.

ChrisD 
Fish
Paperboy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes please Chris.

ChrisD 
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes please


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2016)

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
		
Click to expand...

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie




Hopefully, Birchy, Davey mac and Stu C.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah why not, in for a penny and all that :thup:


----------



## wookie (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes please

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes please

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph


----------



## PieMan (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes please

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh go on then.


Chris
 Fish
 Paperboy
 Blue in Munich
 Anotherdouble
 Liverbirdie
 davemc1
 wookie
 Murph
 PieMan
 Blundell
Swingalot


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok, I've provisionally booked 24 spaces from 9.40am. The price will be Â£65 to include a 2 course meal and I will require a 50% deposit nearer the time (not now please)

If I remember rightly this is pretty much the same deal as I sorted 2 years ago and, all in all, a pretty good deal for such a great track. I will prioritise those playing the other courses as they are booking accommodation to suit, and I think that's only fair. It may be possible to get a few more tee times if necessary


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ok, I've provisionally booked 24 spaces from 9.40am. The price will be Â£65 to include a 2 course meal and I will require a 50% deposit nearer the time (not now please)

If I remember rightly this is pretty much the same deal as I sorted 2 years ago and, all in all, a pretty good deal for such a great track. I will prioritise those playing the other courses as they are booking accommodation to suit, and I think that's only fair. It may be possible to get a few more tee times if necessary
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for taking up the baton, Chris.:thup:

Well looking forward to it, is it right that the deep south has palm trees, blue lagoons and is 30 degrees in February?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for taking up the baton, Chris.:thup:

Well looking forward to it, is it right that the deep south is -30 degrees in February?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is correct Peter, enjoy


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for taking up the baton, Chris.:thup:

Well looking forward to it, is it right that the deep south has palm trees, blue lagoons and is 30 degrees in February?
		
Click to expand...


Guaranteed hot and sunny in February Peter! Best bring shorts (Whiskey preferably)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Yes that is correct Peter, enjoy  

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Guaranteed hot and sunny in February Peter! Best bring shorts (Whiskey preferably)
		
Click to expand...

Good, same as Middlesborough in February then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes please and yep it's the same deal as the last two years we have played. Cheers for sorting it


----------



## PieMan (Aug 22, 2016)

We had breakfast last year and not dinner..........!!  

Dinner great though - can just focus on beer in the Kings Head!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2016)

PieMan said:



			We had breakfast last year and not dinner..........!!  

Dinner great though - can just focus on beer in the Kings Head!!
		
Click to expand...

and then a curry for supper :smirk:


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			and then a curry for supper :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Had better think about dropping a few pounds then


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes please..


----------



## chrisd (Aug 23, 2016)

Chris
 Fish
 Paperboy
 Blue in Munich
 Anotherdouble
 Liverbirdie
 davemc1
 wookie
 Murph
 PieMan
 Blundell
 Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615


----------



## Birchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes please Chris.

Apologies for no cut and paste, I'm on my phone


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Yes please Chris.

Apologies for no cut and paste, I'm on my phone 

Click to expand...

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy


----------



## Badger (Aug 23, 2016)

morning chris,

thoroughly enjoyed last year, would be up for another go.

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Badger


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Badger
Birchy


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes please Chris 

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 


havnt spoke to Stu to confirm but he'll do whatever I tell him &#128514;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 


havnt spoke to Stu to confirm but he'll do whatever I tell him &#128514;

Click to expand...


Cheers Daviemacla, I'm away til Sunday so if LB or Birchy books our digs can you add me and I'll sort when I get back.

Nice one.


----------



## Three (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks like Badger got culled..... &#128552;&#128552;


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Chris
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger


----------



## Badger (Aug 24, 2016)

i've got many ailments but not TB !


----------



## lee nixon (Aug 25, 2016)

please add me to the list guys thats great.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 25, 2016)

Please add me to the list Chris if space left


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2016)

Chrisd
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham

No problem slasher, it'll be good to see you again. If I've missed anyone please add your name


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes please!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2016)

Chrisd
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham
Mashleyr7


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2016)

Can you add me please Chris.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2016)

Chrisd
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham
MashleyR7
Richart


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 2, 2016)

Any room Chris? I'm on the RSG day so would love to do this along side


----------



## chrisd (Sep 2, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Any room Chris? I'm on the RSG day so would love to do this along side
		
Click to expand...

Would I leave you out Baz, I still look back a couple of years back with you, me, my son Matt, and Drive4show's scratch h/c mate, what a good day that was!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 2, 2016)

Chrisd
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 2, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Would I leave you out Baz, I still look back a couple of years back with you, me, my son Matt, and Drive4show's scratch h/c mate, what a good day that was!
		
Click to expand...

Every game we've played has been a pleasure mr Chris , apart from the one at westerham in the snow with Scott,,:cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Every game we've played has been a pleasure mr Chris , apart from the one at westerham in the snow with Scott,,:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was a bit of a trial - never did recover from the frostbite!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2016)

Chrisd
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman

That pretty much fills up the spaces I've booked. I'm sure there will be changes in due course so add any new names as reserves and I'll sort things out in time. I will, as i said at the start, give priority to those doing the other meets and staying over 

I will ask for deposits in due course


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 5, 2016)

Top man and well done Chris, any idea where people are staying as I'd get that booked and sorted now


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 5, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Top man and well done Chris, any idea where people are staying as I'd get that booked and sorted now
		
Click to expand...

Kings Head in Deal and Liverpool Phil mentioned another place but I can't remember the name. Look at this or St Georges thread. Def on one of them


----------



## wookie (Sep 6, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Kings Head in Deal and Liverpool Phil mentioned another place but I can't remember the name. Look at this or St Georges thread. Def on one of them
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that was the Royal and last year I stayed at the Clarendon where the rooms were possibly slightly nicer than the Kings Head but no brekkie


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2016)

Chrisd
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman

Please just double check that you are on this list if you've said you'd like to do this meet


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd
Fish
Paperboy
Blue in Munich
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil
Trojan615
Birchy
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman

Please just double check that you are on this list if you've said you'd like to do this meet
		
Click to expand...

yes, although you may have to put Davemac down for a buggy exemption - he gets a bit tired, you see.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			yes, although you may have to put Davemac down for a buggy exemption - he gets a bit tired, you see.

Click to expand...

you obs havnt seen the new trolley! It's a demon &#128170; Only works for 18 holes though


----------



## Hooker (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris, can I go on this list as a reserve assuming I get into the RSG game.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooker said:



			Chris, can I go on this list as a reserve assuming I get into the RSG game.

Cheers

Charlie
		
Click to expand...

I'll think about it Charlie


................ I've thought - no problem my friend !


----------



## Hooker (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm surprised you had to think that long... then still make the wrong choice!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2016)

Hooker said:



			I'm surprised you had to think that long... then still make the wrong choice!
		
Click to expand...

But I've played with you before Charlie ...........  mmmm yes, on second thoughts, I'm suprised too.  :smirk:


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 26, 2016)

How's the negotiations going Chris


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			How's the negotiations going Chris
		
Click to expand...

Initially I reserved 24 places with an understanding that I'll take more, or less, as we get nearer. That's about it Baz!


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 27, 2016)

Suppose firm numbers are still killing you, incase I miss it pm me when you have a price and I'll get it paid in full :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Suppose firm numbers are still killing you, incase I miss it pm me when you have a price and I'll get it paid in full :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Baz, I've delayed asking for deposits etc as there are several other meets being sorted at the moment where many of the same guys are attending and I thought that, for some, the constant asking for money could prevent some from playing. Also, RCP are pretty easy going with bookings


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2016)

Once I get my St Andrews visit out of the way then I'll start getting very excited about RCP and RSG!!

I am also DEFINITELY not drinking much in the Kings Head on the Monday night...................ok maybe just not go for the 2 bottles of Rioja with Murph and Blundell on top of the Asahi and Hendricks!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Once I get my St Andrews visit out of the way then I'll start getting very excited about RCP and RSG!!

I am also DEFINITELY not drinking much in the Kings Head on the Monday night...................ok maybe just not go for the 2 bottles of Rioja with Murph and Blundell on top of the Asahi and Hendricks!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Since your diet you've become a light weight.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 28, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Since your diet you've become a light weight.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - 10 pints; a load of red wine and 4 large G&Ts is too much for me!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Once I get my St Andrews visit out of the way then I'll start getting very excited about RCP and RSG!!

*I am also DEFINITELY not drinking much* in the Kings Head on the Monday night...................ok maybe just not go for the 2 bottles of Rioja with Murph and Blundell on top of the Asahi and Hendricks!!!!
		
Click to expand...

With Murph & Blunder for company, there's more chance of Chelsea keeping a clean sheet than you staying soberâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			With Murph & Blunder for company, there's more chance of Chelsea keeping a clean sheet than you staying soberâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2016)

Any movement Chris,   Trying to plan my golf trips and any required lodgings


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Any movement Chris,   Trying to plan my golf trips and any required lodgings
		
Click to expand...

I have the booking with RCP and shortly I shall ask for a deposit of around Â£40. I've tried to steer clear of asking for money whilst everyone has been paying for H4H and Woburn etc and the fact that RCP are pretty laid back about things

I shall be posting, within a week or so to get confirmations and start the ball rolling for money but rest assured that you're definitely in.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all
It's time to collect deposits for the Royal Cinque Ports meet on Monday 27th February 2017. At this stage I'm asking for Â£35 which is pretty much 50% of the Â£65   If you want my bank details for this - and you will cos no one has it - please pm me and I'll respond asap. I will start a new list of those attending and who has paid soon. 

Please make sure you put your forum name on the payment


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks to those who have got onto this so quickly


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Thanks to those who have got onto this so quickly
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, PM sent.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just seen this, PM sent.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Robin, got yours this morning with loads still to come. I just thought I'd collect them now as there's a lull in collecting for other meets and before everyone spends loads on Christmas!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2016)

Just sent, thanks old timer!!


----------



## Trojan615 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the swift reply.. is it OK to pay in full for two of us ?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Thanks for the swift reply.. is it OK to pay in full for two of us ?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely it is, just put who you're paying for on the details please


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 16, 2016)

tanks Chris - deposit paid


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			tanks Chris - deposit paid
		
Click to expand...

When HID decides to allow me the secret codes for our internet banking I will post up the monies received, just keep em coming lads!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok, I've had 6 payments 

P N Wokingham
Fish
3 named ones but don't know forum names (1 X Â£40) think I might know who BPO IS
I X no details at all. 

PLEASE GIVE REAL NAMES AND FORUM NAME. STILL NEED MORE DEPOSITS


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ok, I've had 6 payments 

P N Wokingham
Fish
3 named ones but don't know forum names (1 X Â£40) think I might know who BPO IS
I X no details at all. 

PLEASE GIVE REAL NAMES AND FORUM NAME. STILL NEED MORE DEPOSITS
		
Click to expand...

Post 72.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Post 72.
		
Click to expand...

But I'm trying to check that the money has arrived from everyone who said they've paid


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 17, 2016)

I paid on 15th Nov


----------



## Trojan615 (Nov 17, 2016)

I've paid for myself and Nixon. It will arrive on the 20th when I get paid...
Thanks Chris


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			I've paid for myself and Nixon. It will arrive on the 20th when I get paid...
Thanks Chris
		
Click to expand...

That's absolutely fine but please include forum game and real name


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2016)

chrisd said:



			But I'm trying to check that the money has arrived from everyone who said they've paid
		
Click to expand...

Put my forum name on it when I sent it.  Past experience has been that when it is effectively an internal transfer (Nationwide to Nationwide) they are a pain in the proverbial.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2016)

Just sent mine Chris (all Â£65) - thanks for taking up the reins.

Liverbirdy and a few random digits in the reference......


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks you guys. I'm sure your right BIM but this was a dormant account that only had a few pounds in and I thought it'd be great for this purpose, I've not dealt with Nationwide before


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 18, 2016)

Paid!


chrisd said:



			Ok, I've had 6 payments 

P N Wokingham
Fish
3 named ones but don't know forum names (1 X Â£40) think I might know who BPO IS
I X no details at all. 

PLEASE GIVE REAL NAMES AND FORUM NAME. STILL NEED MORE DEPOSITS
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have paid, but often what I put in the reference box gets lost. Thanks Barclays.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep, 15 November,  with my forum name as a reference. In theory.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2016)

come on guys, we need to keep the deposits coming. I will try to update the people who've paid tomorrow


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 22, 2016)

Paid in full. Ref Paperboy Simon B


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Chris, 

I know two of the other NW lads have had to bail, but is there still one of their spaces left?

I've asked someone else if the're interested, just waiting on their response.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



Hi Chris, 

I know two of the other NW lads have had to bail, but is there still one of their spaces left?

I've asked someone else if the're interested, just waiting on their response.



Click to expand...

I'm working on the basis of first come first served at the moment. I don't think some from the original list will come and if you have someone else I don't see any problem at this stage.  I plan to post up who's paid tomorrow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm working on the basis of first come first served at the moment. I don't think some from the original list will come and if you have someone else I don't see any problem at this stage.  I plan to post up who's paid tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll give him a poke in the next day or so.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 23, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm working on the basis of first come first served at the moment. I don't think some from the original list will come and if you have someone else I don't see any problem at this stage.  I plan to post up who's paid tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris, send me your bank details and amount and I'll sort it out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

Chris, I have someone to fill one of Birchy/Stuey's spaces, I'm just waiting for his money to come over then will get straight over to you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Chris, I have someone to fill one of Birchy/Stuey's spaces, I'm just waiting for his money to come over then will get straight over to you.
		
Click to expand...

Chris, bagged another one if still space. If so, I'll get two more deposits sent in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Chris, bagged another one if still space. If so, I'll get two more deposits sent in the next 2-3 days.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see any problem. I'm going to list those who've paid today. The biggest problem for me is that Saturdays Rod Stewart concert at the O2 has been cancelled and resheduled for the evening of the RCP meet - typical!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I don't see any problem. I'm going to list those who've paid today. The biggest problem for me is that Saturdays Rod Stewart concert at the O2 has been cancelled and resheduled for the evening of the RCP meet - typical!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, you'll still have time to go home and get all "tartanned up", before the gig.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Chris, you'll still have time to go home and get all "tartanned up", before the gig.

Click to expand...

And grow some hair?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			And grow some hair?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but got to be platinum blonde.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The biggest problem for me is that Saturdays Rod Stewart concert at the O2 has been cancelled and resheduled for the evening of the RCP meet - typical!!
		
Click to expand...

That's if he lasts that long................... :mmm: 

Will sort you out next week Chris when I get paid - St Andrews trip the other week has left me short of a few sheckles!!! I'll also mention to Blundell.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

PieMan said:



			That's if he lasts that long................... :mmm: 

Will sort you out next week Chris when I get paid - St Andrews trip the other week has left me short of a few sheckles!!! I'll also mention to Blundell.
		
Click to expand...

I figure with all the celebs that have passed away this year ...........

No problem with the money Paul


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2016)

Chris, payment in full just sent. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

richart said:



			Chris, payment in full just sent. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Richard


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 24, 2016)

See pm


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO
M Smith
Lovell
Who paid on the 15/11/16 no name

Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble Paid
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO
M Smith
Who paid on the 15/11/16 no name

Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know
		
Click to expand...

Updated


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Chris,

I've paid the full Â£65, it went out of my account 18/11/16, name of Hurst.

My +1 should be paying me in the next few days.

With the +2, there may not be a space at RSG, so will maybe be a reserve for both, as wants to do the full kaboodle.

From your list StuC cant come now, Davey mac should be paying soon.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chris,

I've paid the full Â£65, it went out of my account 18/11/16, name of Hurst.

My +1 should be paying me in the next few days.

With the +2, there may not be a space at RSG, so will maybe be a reserve for both, as wants to do the full kaboodle.

From your list StuC cant come now, Davey mac should be paying soon.
		
Click to expand...

Got the Â£65 but only got surname not forum name and just wanted to be certain.  - all fine thanks


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO
M Smith
Who paid on the 15/11/16 no name

Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know[/QUOTE]

Further update!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Got the Â£65 but only got surname not forum name and just wanted to be certain.  - all fine thanks
		
Click to expand...

Good man. :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble
Liverbirdie
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO
M Smith
Lovell
Who paid on the 15/11/16 no name

Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know
		
Click to expand...

M Smith is probably Radbourne2010 (Mark Smith)


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

richart said:



			M Smith is probably Radbourne2010 (Mark Smith)
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you're right Rich


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO
Who paid on the 15/11/16 no name?

Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2016)

PieMan said:



			That's if he lasts that long................... :mmm: 

Click to expand...

The question is will you last that long if Mrs BiM gets near you; comments like that border on the blasphemous!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 25, 2016)

It was me & the Subject was Radbourne2010 


chrisd said:



			I'm pretty sure you're right Rich
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			It was me & the Subject was Radbourne2010
		
Click to expand...

That's fine. Unfortunately when it went into the account there was no reference to your forum name on my statement - not your fault I realise


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2016)

I paid on the 15th. Barclays often ignores my reference.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I paid on the 15th. Barclays often ignores my reference.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that's the payment with no reference then Chris   I'll assume so at this stage


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I guess that's the payment with no reference then Chris   I'll assume so at this stage
		
Click to expand...

Fine. If any one else is claiming it, we can debate it later, but it appears on my bank statement on that date, so it definitely went somewhere!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Chris, I'll be paying for my +1 over the weekend, put him down as boxman.


----------



## Badger (Nov 25, 2016)

morning chris,

i paid on monday 21st nov.  sure ref was badger or steve t or maybe both.

will check tonight that it went through ok if you can't trace.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2016)

Badger said:



			morning chris,

i paid on monday 21st nov.  sure ref was badger or steve t or maybe both.

will check tonight that it went through ok if you can't trace.
		
Click to expand...

I only have one payment that day unaccounted for in the name of Thomas - is that yours?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart. Paid
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Chris, Dave mac is in Portugal as we speak, he said he'll send you the deposit over next week when he gets back. 

In case he hasn't got your details, may be worth PM'ing him.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Chris, Dave mac is in Portugal as we speak, he said he'll send you the deposit over next week when he gets back. 

In case he hasn't got your details, may be worth PM'ing him.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's no problem and I'll ping him my details


----------



## Badger (Nov 25, 2016)

not me i'm afraid, but i've checked and i've had a confirmation that it left my account.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm sure that you to only about matching payments to the missing details I'm just popping out for the afternoon so will look again either that s afternoon or tomorrow at the latest


----------



## Badger (Nov 25, 2016)

no problem, no rush mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Chris, Just paid the Â£35 deposit for Boxman (my +1).:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 26, 2016)

I've still not had any payment details. Can get it boxed tomorrow, if someone sends it thru... &#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I've still not had any payment details. Can get it boxed tomorrow, if someone sends it thru... &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Ive just sent you Chris's details, Dave.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ive just sent you Chris's details, Dave.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did pop them off to him earlier but that's fine


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 27, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Stu C 
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart. Paid
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update!
		
Click to expand...

Chris, apologies but I can't make this meet now.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Chris, apologies but I can't make this meet now.
		
Click to expand...

Billy bail out strikes again &#128514;


I have the details now, will send deposit over tomoro &#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Chris, apologies but I can't make this meet now.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Stuart, thanks for letting me know


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Badger
Lee Nixon
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart. Paid
Oddsocks
Twinman paid


Nationwide is poor for the detail on the statement, it would help to know who is 

BPO


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update!


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2016)

Chris, do you know when the tee is booked for ? Hopefully not too early.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2016)

richart said:



			Chris, do you know when the tee is booked for ? Hopefully not too early.

Click to expand...

Given that I've now got to get to the O2 for Rod Stewart that evening we may be teeing at 6am!!


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ive just sent the Â£35 deposit over. ref, dmc1 rcp

Any probs let me know, cheers mate :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Given that I've now got to get to the O2 for Rod Stewart that evening we may be teeing at 6am!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I know someone who'll take them off your handsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm sure I know someone who'll take them off your handsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

Block A1 row b ..............   Â£1,0000 the pair, you have my bank details! :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Block A1 row b ..............   Â£1,0000 the pair, you have my bank details! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The Chancellor is checking down the back of the sofa as we speak!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Chancellor is checking down the back of the sofa as we speak! 

Click to expand...

You can afford a sofa ??


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Badger Paid
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart. Paid
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2016)

Chris, think I have paid in full. 

When I say I have paid, I mean Vicky, as surprisingly I have no idea how to make bank transfers.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Badger Paid
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update

Sorry Richard - Mrs Richart did indeed pay in full


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 30, 2016)

I sent my deposit over yesterday but it seems not to have worked &#129300;??

can you take PayPal or should I try again?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I sent my deposit over yesterday but it seems not to have worked &#129300;??

can you take PayPal or should I try again?
		
Click to expand...

I'm as bad as Richart when it comes to banking technology, I've no idea whether this account will receive PayPal


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm as bad as Richart when it comes to banking technology, I've no idea whether this account will receive PayPal
		
Click to expand...

oh dear that's a worry &#128514;

Ive resent it, if this doesn't come thru, I'll ask pete to send it on


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			oh dear that's a worry &#128514;

Ive resent it, if this doesn't come thru, I'll ask pete to send it on
		
Click to expand...


Fine Dave, I'll look tomorrow


----------



## Hooker (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Chris,

I am in the RSG game as well. Is there still room for me in this? If so I will pop over a deposit tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2016)

Could R Jones please confirm their forum name

It looks ok Hooker and I did say I'd give priority to those doing other connected meets


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 1, 2016)

That's me Chris, sent thru the gf account. We did put a ref on it, ah well least it's got there &#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			That's me Chris, sent thru the gf account. We did put a ref on it, ah well least it's got there &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was but just want to dot the i's etc


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid
davemc1 Paid
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Badger Paid
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2016)

Just sent mine over Chris; with a little extraâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just sent mine over Chris; with a little extraâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

A used stent?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Chris, how much do I owe to pay this in full?


chrisd said:



			Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid
Paperboy. Paid
Blue in Munich. Paid
Anotherdouble. Paid
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid
davemc1
wookie. Paid
Murph. Paid
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid Â£40
Badger Paid
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham paid
MashleyR7
Richart. Paid
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Chris, how much do I owe to pay this in full?
		
Click to expand...

The total is Â£65 and includes the 2 course dinner, so you owe Â£25 thanks


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The total is Â£65 and includes the 2 course dinner, so you owe Â£25 thanks
		
Click to expand...

 Did you pay the extra to have Dolly play with us ?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2016)

richart said:



			Did you pay the extra to have Dolly play with us ?
		
Click to expand...

A moment of my life I'd rather forget!


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris have just paid balance. Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2016)

I spoke to RCP today and everything is ok. We have 24 spaces booked but could add another group if required. The first group tee off 9.40. The biggest problem, as last time is the food - there is a wide ranging menu but we all have to order the same 2 courses (vegetarians etc,I guess, can be catered for), last time I chose but, of course, my choice didn't suit everyone, so any SENSIBLE suggestions on how I go about this?

Almost everyone has paid their deposit, just a few to come so please sort them out soon as I'm having further eye surgery on the 12th December and will be out of action for a short while before Xmas. Payment of the balance (Â£30 for most of you) is not urgent but if you do send it please please do your best to put on the payment details your real AND forum name

Many thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2016)

I guess no one would like the breakfast we had last year instead Chris ?

If not then I don't think you can go wrong with pie and chips


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2016)

What's the choices, they obviously do a few set meals within their 2-course society cost criteria so put them up in a poll and the majority rule, simples :thup:

If you can't do a poll let me have the list and I'll post it up for you. 

The only issue with a breakfast this year is that some of us are playing or just travelling the day before and will have breakfast in our accommodation, so personally a 2-course afterwards would be more ideal.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			What's the choices, they obviously do a few set meals within their 2-course society cost criteria so put them up in a poll and the majority rule, simples :thup:

If you can't do a poll let me have the list and I'll post it up for you. 

The only issue with a breakfast this year is that some of us are playing or just travelling the day before and will have breakfast in our accommodation, so personally a 2-course afterwards would be more ideal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm off to London directly after the meet so would want the dinner myself and i never discussed breakfast as an option. They only have 18 main courses and 8 desserts, so it should be pretty easy to get one of each to suit everyone. :smirk:


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			What's the choices, they obviously do a few set meals within their 2-course society cost criteria so put them up in a poll and the majority rule, simples :thup:

If you can't do a poll let me have the list and I'll post it up for you. 

The only issue with a breakfast this year is that some of us are playing or just travelling the day before and will have breakfast in our accommodation, so personally a 2-course afterwards would be more ideal.
		
Click to expand...

+1..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll have the saladâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			What's the choices, they obviously do a few set meals within their 2-course society cost criteria so put them up in a poll and the *majority rule, simples* :thup:

If you can't do a poll let me have the list and I'll post it up for you. 

The only issue with a breakfast this year is that some of us are playing or just travelling the day before and will have breakfast in our accommodation, so personally a 2-course afterwards would be more ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Brexit the sequelâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll have the saladâ€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

That very healthy. I am more the stodge and chips man


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll have the saladâ€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be a first!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll have the saladâ€¦â€¦.
		
Click to expand...

With his mixed grill.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That'll be a first!
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			With his mixed grill.

Click to expand...

Spot on says Mrs BiMâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 5, 2016)

Paid today :thup:


chrisd said:



			The total is Â£65 and includes the 2 course dinner, so you owe Â£25 thanks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid deposit
Paperboy. Paid deposit
Blue in Munich. Paid in full
Anotherdouble. Paid Â£60 - Â£5 to pay
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid deposit
davemc1 Paid deposit
wookie. Paid deposit
Murph. Paid deposit
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid deposit
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid in full
Badger Paid deposit
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham Paid deposit
MashleyR7 Paid deposit
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid deposit


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update, any questions please shout


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid deposit
Paperboy. Paid deposit
Blue in Munich. Paid in full
Anotherdouble. Paid Â£60 - Â£5 to pay
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid deposit
davemc1 Paid deposit
wookie. Paid deposit
Murph. Paid deposit
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid deposit
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid in full
Badger Paid deposit
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham Paid deposit
MashleyR7 Paid deposit
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid deposit


Anyone listed who is now not playing please let me know

Further update, any questions please shout
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed this one when getting excited about RSG.

If any spaces arise could you let me know as i'm local so easy to arrange plans.

Cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Must have missed this one when getting excited about RSG.

If any spaces arise could you let me know as i'm local so easy to arrange plans.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

From post 165;

I spoke to RCP today and everything is ok. *We have 24 spaces booked but could add another group if required*. The first group tee off 9.40. 

I reckon if you speak the Old Timer nicely and bring him a bag of Werther's, you could sneak in.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			From post 165;

I spoke to RCP today and everything is ok. *We have 24 spaces booked but could add another group if required*. The first group tee off 9.40. 

I reckon if you speak the Old Timer nicely and bring him a bag of Werther's, you could sneak in. 


Click to expand...

Chewy or hard boiled?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Chewy or hard boiled?
		
Click to expand...

Him or the Werther's?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Him or the Werther's? 

Click to expand...

I Couldn't possibly comment til i get a spot lol.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I Couldn't possibly comment til i get a spot lol.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't keen to have any local yobbo's or hooligans but as Swingalot,  Mashley, and my twin bruvver have stuck their names down I guess we'll put up with you too!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I wasn't keen to have any local yobbo's or hooligans but as Swingalot,  Mashley, and my twin bruvver have stuck their names down I guess we'll put up with you too!
		
Click to expand...

If it helps, my yobbishness was bred into me from hants. So i'll be a different type of hooligan........


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If it helps, my yobbishness was bred into me from hants. So i'll be a different type of hooligan........
		
Click to expand...

Well ............... as you put it like that!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2016)

4 deposits still to come guys!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 9, 2016)

chrisd said:



			4 deposits still to come guys!
		
Click to expand...

If you pm me your details I'll send it over.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If you pm me your details I'll send it over.
		
Click to expand...

I've just sent them, I will add you to the list


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid deposit
Paperboy. Paid deposit
Blue in Munich. Paid in full
Anotherdouble. Paid Â£60 - Â£5 to pay
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid deposit
davemc1 Paid deposit
wookie. Paid deposit
Murph. Paid deposit
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid deposit
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid in full
Badger Paid deposit
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham Paid deposit
MashleyR7 Paid deposit
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid deposit
Papas 1982


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid deposit
Paperboy. Paid deposit
Blue in Munich. Paid in full
Anotherdouble. Paid Â£60 - Â£5 to pay
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid deposit
davemc1 Paid deposit
wookie. Paid deposit
Murph. Paid deposit
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot
LiverpoolPhil paid deposit
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid in full
Badger Paid deposit
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham Paid deposit
MashleyR7 Paid deposit
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid deposit
Papas 1982
		
Click to expand...

Deposit sent. 

Name and forum name in reference.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Deposit sent. 

Name and forum name in reference.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Deposit sent. 

Name and forum name in reference.
		
Click to expand...

So which one of us is also going to have a "day out" the day before?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			So which one of us is also going to have a "day out" the day before?

Click to expand...

I have the misfortune of working nights that weekend. Calling in a favour to skip the Sunday shift. But having lived here for 10 years I'm still not sure dover and deal have too much to offer for someone (me) who doesn't care much for cultured pastimes.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I have the misfortune of working nights that weekend. Calling in a favour to skip the Sunday shift. But having lived here for 10 years I'm still not sure dover and deal have too much to offer for someone (me) who doesn't care much for cultured pastimes.
		
Click to expand...

So not confident, I take it, of getting to the EFL final? :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			So not confident, I take it, of getting to the EFL final? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Totally skipped my mind lol. 

But nah. I mean you are simply a cup team these days after all......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Totally skipped my mind lol. 

But nah. I mean you are simply a cup team these days after all......
		
Click to expand...

OooOOOOooooo,Bitch. 

It had slipped my mind also.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			OooOOOOooooo,Bitch. 

It had slipped my mind also.
		
Click to expand...

At least if we lose to you I can console myself knowing my vuvuzela will be playing havoc with you hangover.....

if we somehow manage to win, we'll I'll be a treat to see crawling around the course.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 22, 2016)

Balance settled. Coming from halifax


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2016)

Balance paid &#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2016)

I will do an update today  of monies received


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid in full
Paperboy. Paid deposit
Blue in Munich. Paid in full
Anotherdouble. Paid Â£60 - Â£5 to pay
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid deposit
davemc1 Paid deposit
wookie. Paid deposit
Murph. Paid deposit
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil paid deposit
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid in full
Badger Paid deposit
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham Paid deposit
MashleyR7 Paid deposit
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid deposit
Papas 1982 Paid in full


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 22, 2016)

Chris is Â£65 the full total?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Chris is Â£65 the full total?
		
Click to expand...

It is Simon and includes the 2 course meal, no bad deal


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			It is Simon and includes the 2 course meal, no bad deal
		
Click to expand...

Then I've already paid in full on the 22nd November &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2016)

Chrisd. Paid
Fish.   Paid in full
Paperboy. Paid in full
Blue in Munich. Paid in full
Anotherdouble. Paid Â£60 - Â£5 to pay
Liverbirdie. Paid in full
Liver birdie guest. Paid deposit
davemc1 Paid deposit
wookie. Paid deposit
Murph. Paid deposit
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil paid deposit
Trojan615 Paid in full
Radbourne2010 Paid in full
Badger Paid deposit
Lee Nixon Paid in full
PM Wokingham Paid deposit
MashleyR7 Paid deposit
Richart. Paid in full
Oddsocks
Twinman Paid deposit
Papas 1982 Paid in full

Corrected thanks Simon


----------



## Hooker (Jan 5, 2017)

PM'd you Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2017)

I've paid Chris. Paid when we last exchanged pm's


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2017)

PM sent, Chris.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2017)

Boxman+1 Â£65 just paid in full, Chris.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 7, 2017)

Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                   Deposit paid
Wookie                                    Deposit paid
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Deposit paid 
P N Wokingham                      Deposit paid
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker


This is the current position as of today, if I've missed anyone or made any mistakes please let me know ASAP


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello everyone

Looking to join this one. Any room left for one more? 

Thanks 




chrisd said:



			Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                   Deposit paid
Wookie                                    Deposit paid
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Deposit paid 
P N Wokingham                      Deposit paid
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker


This is the current position as of today, if I've missed anyone or made any mistakes please let me know ASAP
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Hello everyone

Looking to join this one. Any room left for one more? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I need to see if I can sort the extra tee time, I will ring tomorrow and post the answer - I hope that's ok


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 11, 2017)

No problem Chris - looks like I made it onto Royal St. George's so might as well do both! Thanks for taking the time to call them. 

It will be my first meet very excited!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2017)

Rest assured I will try and squeeze you in and you'll love the course


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 12, 2017)

Awesome. Cannot wait for some epic links golf 



chrisd said:



			Rest assured I will try and squeeze you in and you'll love the course
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi Chris,

Ive mailed Boxman as he may have 2 mates interested, and as long as they can get on Wookie's as well.

Are there 2 spaces available on yours?

As soon as I know, I'll let you know.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chris,

Ive mailed Boxman as he may have 2 mates interested, and as long as they can get on Wookie's as well.

Are there 2 spaces available on yours?

As soon as I know, I'll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there will be as I'm relying on getting another slot already, you can put them on a reserve list if you want and I'll do my best


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2017)

Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                   Deposit paid
Wookie                                    Deposit paid
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Deposit paid 
P N Wokingham                      Deposit paid
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker
Chris3081


----------



## Hooker (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Chris,

Paid in full, Thanks for organising mate.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2017)

Hooker said:



			Hi Chris,

Paid in full, Thanks for organising mate.
		
Click to expand...

Pleasure Charlie  will be good to see you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chris,

Ive mailed Boxman as he may have 2 mates interested, and as long as they can get on Wookie's as well.

Are there 2 spaces available on yours?

As soon as I know, I'll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris,

Boxmans extra two mates cant make that weekend, so as you were.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chris,

Boxmans extra two mates cant make that weekend, so as you were.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for early reply


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Chris - paid the final Â£30 - cheers, Paul


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Chris, 

I have managed to get one extra player - Mike Friend for RSG. Can we add him for your RCP day as well? 

Can you add them to the itinerary and I'll sort the payment in the next couple of days thanks


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Hi Chris, 

I have managed to get one extra player - Mike Friend for RSG. Can we add him for your RCP day as well? 

Can you add them to the itinerary and I'll sort the payment in the next couple of days thanks
		
Click to expand...

It's difficult Chris, just currently I  have 7 x 4 balls and that was my allocation for RCP. I'd rather wait to see if those who still owe deposits are definitely  coming if you don't mind


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 17, 2017)

Fair enough. I will tell him he will have to wait and see. If you get a blowout let me know 

Thanks again



chrisd said:



			It's difficult Chris, just currently I  have 7 x 4 balls and that was my allocation for RCP. I'd rather wait to see if those who still owe deposits are definitely  coming if you don't mind
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 18, 2017)

just booked into the Clarendon Hotel for the Monday night. FYI - double/twin, sea view just refurbed room for Â£59.95 - there are also rooms that have not just been upgraded for Â£52.95 for a sea view

http://www.theclarendon-hotel.com/


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2017)

Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                  Paid in full
Wookie                                    Paid in full
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Deposit paid 
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker                                     Paid in full
Chris3081

This is todays updates, I've had a couple of payments with no reference as to the payee so if you have paid but you haven't been updated, please let me know so I can correctly add that to the list


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			just booked into the Clarendon Hotel for the Monday night. FYI - double/twin, sea view just refurbed room for Â£59.95 - there are also rooms that have not just been upgraded for Â£52.95 for a sea view

http://www.theclarendon-hotel.com/

Click to expand...

I am there on Sunday, and the Kings Head on Monday. I like to move around a bit!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2017)

Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                  Paid in full
Wookie                                    Paid in full
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Paid in full
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker                                     Paid in full
Chris3081

This is todays updates, I've had a couple of payments with no reference as to the payee so if you have paid but you haven't been updated, please let me know so I can correctly add that to the list


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Chris I paid last week so should have gone in by now. Does it say chris peaty? I put my details on it as well. How annoying!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Hi Chris I paid last week so should have gone in by now. Does it say chris peaty? I put my details on it as well. How annoying!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't say anything but I was pretty sure it was your's I just wanted confirmation as there are still others to pay. Thanks Chris I'll update!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                  Paid in full
Wookie                                    Paid in full
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan
Blundell
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Paid in full
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker                                     Paid in full
Chris3081                               Paid in full

This is todays updates, I've had a couple of payments with no reference as to the payee so if you have paid but you haven't been updated, please let me know so I can correctly add that to the list[
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2017)

Chris, I'll get Boxman's final Â£30 to you in just over a week.

:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Chris, I'll get Boxman's final Â£30 to you in just over a week.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine with that  Peter


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2017)

chrisd said:





chrisd said:



			Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                  Paid in full
Wookie                                    Paid in full
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan                                    Deposit paid
Blundell                                   Deposit paid
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Paid in full
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker                                     Paid in full
Chris3081                               Paid in full


Cheers all, I now have deposits/final payments from everyone - thanks 

I've chatted with RCP and they've agreed to having 3 choices out of 16 main courses for dinner, so I will choose 3 of the most likely to be acceptable to you all and will post up the choices. Soon I will need to let them know who's having what. Tee off on the day will start soon after 9am and I'm hoping that Wookie, Blue in Munich and I will shuffle the players around so everyone will get a mixture of partners over the 3 days, if anyone has a guest I will need to know if you do/don't want them in your group and the names of the guest.

Cheers guys
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2017)

Is there any option other than their steak and kidney pudding?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2017)

Will there be a chance to grab a bacon sandwich before we go out ?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will there be a chance to grab a bacon sandwich before we go out ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask next time I'm on the phone to them


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			Is there any option other than their steak and kidney pudding?
		
Click to expand...

Not if I had my way ! Best thing on the list :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 24, 2017)

You have exceptional taste sir


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Chris, great job organising all this. Can I be cheeky & ask for a slot at the back of the field? Travelling down from Stansted on Monday morning so ver quite sure how long the trip will take? 
Cheers! :thup:


chrisd said:





chrisd said:





chrisd said:



			Chrisd.                                     Paid in full
Fish.                                         Paid in full
Paperboy                                Paid in full
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full
Liverbirdie guest                   Paid deposit
Boxman                                  Paid in full
Davemc                                  Paid in full
Wookie                                    Paid in full
Murph                                      Deposit paid 
PieMan                                    Deposit paid
Blundell                                   Deposit paid
Swingalot                                Paid in full
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid 
Trojan615                                Paid in full
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full
Radbourne                               Paid in full
Badger                                      Paid in full
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid 
Richart                                      Paid in full
Oddsocks                                 Deposit paid
Twinman                                  Paid in full
Papas                                       Paid in full
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full
Hooker                                     Paid in full
Chris3081                               Paid in full


Cheers all, I now have deposits/final payments from everyone - thanks 

I've chatted with RCP and they've agreed to having 3 choices out of 16 main courses for dinner, so I will choose 3 of the most likely to be acceptable to you all and will post up the choices. Soon I will need to let them know who's having what. Tee off on the day will start soon after 9am and I'm hoping that Wookie, Blue in Munich and I will shuffle the players around so everyone will get a mixture of partners over the 3 days, if anyone has a guest I will need to know if you do/don't want them in your group and the names of the guest.

Cheers guys
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 25, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			Is there any option other than their steak and kidney pudding?
		
Click to expand...

What he said ...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Chris, great job organising all this. Can I be cheeky & ask for a slot at the back of the field? Travelling down from Stansted on Monday morning so ver quite sure how long the trip will take? 
Cheers! :thup:


chrisd said:





No problem
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2017)

Boxman +1  (Liverbirdie guest), balance just paid, Chris.

I think thats all the NW crew paid up now.

Thanks for taking up the reins, on this one, much appreciated.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok guys - time to pick lunch on the day

3 choices of main course and if you could post your (and guest) here, do not pm unless necessary on this one

Choices 

1 - Locally sourced sausages served with creamy mashed potatoes, a selection of seasonal vegetables and caramelised onion gravy

2 - Home cooked gammon ham served with fried egg, peas, chips and crispy mixed leaves

3 - Chicken, leek and mushroom pie with creamy mashed potato, a selection of seasonal vegetables  and roasted chicken gravy. I believe a vegetarian ootion will also be available 


Please copy and paste as follows 

Chrisd     chris dorsett   choice 3


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 29, 2017)

Choices 

 1 - Locally sourced sausages served with creamy mashed potatoes, a selection of seasonal vegetables and caramelised onion gravy

 2 - Home cooked gammon ham served with fried egg, peas, chips and crispy mixed leaves

 3 - Chicken, leek and mushroom pie with creamy mashed potato, a selection of seasonal vegetables and roasted chicken gravy. I believe a vegetarian ootion will also be available 


 Please copy and paste as follows 

 Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 29, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2017)

Hate mushrooms

Option 1 please 

Is it a the most votes that's what we get Type option ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 29, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hate mushrooms

Option 1 please 

Is it a the most votes that's what we get Type option ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, they agreed to allow us to have a selection. So Chris picked the 3 most likely dishes and we decide upon what we'd like.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
*PieMan Paul Little - 3*
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
		
Click to expand...

With your forum name you couldn't really pick anything else, could you?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hate mushrooms

Option 1 please 

Is it a the most votes that's what we get Type option ?
		
Click to expand...

No Phil. I got 3 options of main courses ftom RCP so what you choose you will get


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3


----------



## Hooker (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
Hooker - 3


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - all 3



Ok worth a try, no.3, please.​


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3


----------



## Badger (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1 
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - 3


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1 
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - 3
Murph, Chris Kissane, 2


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1 
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - 3
Murph, Chris Kissane, 2
Liverpoolphil - 1


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2017)

Could a kind forumer put me down for option 2 please. Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1 
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - 3
Murph, Chris Kissane, 2
Liverpoolphil - 1
Richart - 2


----------



## wookie (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3 
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1 
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - 3
Murph, Chris Kissane, 2
Liverpoolphil - 1
Richart - 2
wookie - 3


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
 Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
 Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
 Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
 Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
 Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
 Trojan615 - 3 
 Lee nixon - 3
 Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
 PieMan Paul Little - 3
 Blundell Phil Williams - 3
 Fish - 3
 PNWokingham - 3
 Badger - 1
 Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1 
 Hooker - 3
 Liverbirdie - 3
 Murph, Chris Kissane, 2
 Liverpoolphil - 1
 Richart - 2
 wookie - 3      
Swingalot - 2


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 30, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - 3
Murph, Chris Kissane, 2
Liverpoolphil - 1
Richart - 2
wookie - 3
Swingalot - 2 
mikejohnchapman  Mike Chapman - 3


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2017)

Any groups and tee times drawn yet &#129300;


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			Any groups and tee times drawn yet &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Not yet Robin


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Dave McMahon - 1 

if someone could do the honours with the c+p it'd be appreciated :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 31, 2017)

Radbourne2010 Mark Smith choice 3


mikejohnchapman said:



			Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice 3
Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
Trojan615 - 3
Lee nixon - 3
Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
PieMan Paul Little - 3
Blundell Phil Williams - 3
Fish - 3
PNWokingham - 3
Badger - 1
Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1
Hooker - 3
Liverbirdie - 3
Murph, Chris Kissane, 2
Liverpoolphil - 1
Richart - 2
wookie - 3
Swingalot - 2 
mikejohnchapman  Mike Chapman - 3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks guys for sorting lunch choices


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2017)

Chrisd chris dorsett choice 3
 Paperboy Simon Betteridge (3) Chicken pie
 Blue in Munich Richard Parr Choice 3
 Anotherdouble chris Lovell choice  3
 Oddsocks Barry Phelps choice 2
 Papas1982 David Papas choice 2
 Trojan615 - 3
 Lee nixon - 3
 Ashkey 1 - Locally sourced sausages
 PieMan Paul Little - 3
 Blundell Phil Williams - 3
 Fish - 3
 PNWokingham - 3
 Badger - 1
 Chris 3081 Chris Peaty - choice 1
 Hooker  - 3
 Liverbirdie - 3
 Murph, Chris Kissane, 2
 Liverpoolphil - 1
 Richart - 2
 wookie - 3
 Swingalot - 2 
 mikejohnchapman  Mike Chapman  - 3
dave mac - 1
Boxman -1
boxman Jason - 1


----------



## Badger (Feb 1, 2017)

not happy with this late run on the sausages, thought i'd be getting a couple extra on my plate when i chose !


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2017)

Badger said:



			not happy with this late run on the sausages, thought i'd be getting a couple extra on my plate when i chose !
		
Click to expand...

A round at Tandridge in the spring time may well be a route to an extra sausage!!


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 1, 2017)

Are there any other Tandridge members on the trip? 



chrisd said:



			A round at Tandridge in the spring time may well be a route to an extra sausage!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2017)

Badger said:



			not happy with this late run on the sausages, thought i'd be getting a couple extra on my plate when i chose !
		
Click to expand...

It's obviously a scouse delicacy and they don't know what the other meals are &#128540;&#128514;

&#128521;


----------



## Badger (Feb 1, 2017)

live in Tandridge but member at Hever Castle.


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 1, 2017)

Love Hever - I've played it 3 times and I went to school with the pro there Sam. He came from holtye before. Will try and get there again this summer 



Badger said:



			live in Tandridge but member at Hever Castle.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2017)

Badger said:



			live in Tandridge but member at Hever Castle.
		
Click to expand...

I dont mind slumming it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			It's obviously a scouse delicacy and they don't know what the other meals are &#63004;&#62978;

&#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Everyone loves a scouse sausage - ask John Terry's ma.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Everyone loves a scouse sausage - ask John Terry's ma. 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514; is that where the term 'slap up meal' comes from &#128540;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Everyone loves a scouse sausage - ask John Terry's ma. 

Click to expand...

You can keep your scouse sausage to yourself - you wont be getting the code to the shower room!


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			You can keep your scouse sausage to yourself - you wont be getting the code to the shower room!
		
Click to expand...

They only carry a tin of Lynx, they have a whole different idea of what a shower is &#128540;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			They only carry a tin of Lynx, they have a whole different idea of what a shower is &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

We only know you cant deal with a good links.......:ears:


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We only know you cant deal with a good links.......:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I had a very good knock around West Lancs in cold & windy conditions and I won at RSG last year, I feel a side bet coming for our Kent trip &#129300;&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I had a very good knock around West Lancs in cold & windy conditions and I won at RSG last year, I feel a side bet coming for our Kent trip &#63764;&#62541;&#62412;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Have you played RCP and RSG - I havent. Might need tempting.......


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have you played RCP and RSG - I havent. Might need tempting.......

Click to expand...

Both last year, I took the spoils at RSG but found RCP more penal, 2 great courses, really looking forward to playing them again, and a little wiser this time knowing or remembering the layout a little more &#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Both last year, I took the spoils at RSG but found RCP more penal, 2 great courses, really looking forward to playing them again, and a little wiser this time knowing or remembering the layout a little more &#62412;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

2 big advantages then.......


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 big advantages then.......
		
Click to expand...

I know you like a challenge &#128521;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2017)

For me RCP is, on a nice day, is one of the most beautiful links courses. It has huge swales and hollows and  is just a wonderful place to be. My son played with me on a forum meet a couple of years ago and hes an occasional, but reasonable golfer. He got on to the green on an early hole (about the 6th) looked at the putt and said "i haven't got a clue where to set this off to get snywhere near the hole" such was the speed, shape and movement of the green!

RSG is less beautiful, for me, but tough and has all that history as well as being in great condition whenever ive played it. RCP did host The Open once but as far, as i understand, lost out to RSG because it was easier to accommodate spectators there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2017)

I love RCP - some stunning holes and can be very brutal in the wind. Cracking halfway house , just a shame the sea wall stops the view a little 

RSG is more dramatic with big dunes and massive undulating greens , far tougher course but when I have played them both RCP was in better condition


----------



## PieMan (Feb 2, 2017)

Two fantastic golf courses. The back 9 on RCP is very tough playing into the wind. Both clubs just ooze class, and are very welcoming. I remember the first Forum meet at RCP and it was very slow progress round. Was in the last group out and the four-ball behind made up of members caught up with us on a number of occasions, so we made the usual apologies for holding them up but they couldn't of been nicer and more understanding - like us were enjoying being able to play great course in fantastic condition in February! Had a good chat with them too about the course and club.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			I know you like a challenge &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Only if I win. :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2017)

Chrisd                                    Paid in full.       Pie
Fish.                                       Paid in full.       Pie
Paperboy                               Paid in full.       Pie
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full.      Pie
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5.          Pie
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full.       Pie
Liverbirdie guest  Jason      Paid deposit.   Sausage
Boxman                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Davemc                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Wookie                                    Paid in full.      Pie
Murph                                      Deposit paid.  Ham
PieMan                                    Deposit paid.  Pie
Blundell                                   Deposit pai .    Pie
Swingalot                                Paid in full.      Ham
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid.  Sausage
Trojan615                                Paid in full.      Pie
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full.      Pie
Radbourne                               Paid in full.     Pie 
Badger                                      Paid in full.     Sausage 
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full.     Pie 
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid.  Sausage
Richart                                      Paid in full.      Ham
Oddsocks                                 Paid in full.      Ham
Papas                                        Paid in full.       Ham
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full.       Pie 
Hooker                                      Paid in full.       Pie
Chris3081.                                Paid in full.       Sausage 
Mike Friend.                              To pay              Sausage


Ive updated this as of this afternoon, if there any errors will you please let me know asap


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			RSG is more dramatic with big dunes and massive undulating greens , far tougher course but when I have played them both RCP was in better condition
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see the greens at RSG as they had major issues with them around September time due I believe to an incorrect application of treatment. I played it in November and it was clear they were on their way back but still not top quality, but judging by the resource they had out working I would be confident they will be top notch again.

I did find it a little bizarre that staff at RSG referred to RCP as 'that lot down the road' when at the rime I'm sure the the lesser known club would have been in better condition!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Will be interesting to see the greens at RSG as they had major issues with them around September time due I believe to an incorrect application of treatment. I played it in November and it was clear they were on their way back but still not top quality, but judging by the resource they had out working I would be confident they will be top notch again.

I did find it a little bizarre that staff at RSG referred to RCP as 'that lot down the road' when at the rime I'm sure the the lesser known club would have been in better condition!
		
Click to expand...

Chatted at my local range this afternoon with a member of RCP who i know well,  and mentioned our upcoming meet. He said that RCP is in good nick and RSG are stiil behind in getting back to their normal condition. Hopefully they will be fine in time for our meet


----------



## Bogie Boy (Feb 5, 2017)

Hiya Boys, In case anyone pulls out or there is space for one more, I'd love to play these two top 100 tracks and knock 'em off the list. Have played 34 so far and got about a dozen more lined up for this year. Since I am working in Africa at the mo and only home 2 weeks out of 8, unfortunately I couldn't event think about the Kent links jaunt until now. H4H in September at the magnificent Hankley Common (whose roast is certainly a contender for best lunch in the country) is however booked and firmly penned in the diary! I guess I'll be seeing some of you at Royal Porthcawl in a fortnight for a bit of surfer spotting. Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2017)

Bogie Boy said:



			Hiya Boys, In case anyone pulls out or there is space for one more, I'd love to play these two top 100 tracks and knock 'em off the list. Have played 34 so far and got about a dozen more lined up for this year. Since I am working in Africa at the mo and only home 2 weeks out of 8, unfortunately I couldn't event think about the Kent links jaunt until now. H4H in September at the magnificent Hankley Common (whose roast is certainly a contender for best lunch in the country) is however booked and firmly penned in the diary! I guess I'll be seeing some of you at Royal Porthcawl in a fortnight for a bit of surfer spotting. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

If anyone pulls out i'll let you know.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2017)

Chris - apologies if I missed this; jacket (trousers obviously!), collar and tie for the meal afterwards?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Chris - apologies if I missed this; jacket (trousers obviously!), collar and tie for the meal afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, spot on Paul 

But then you're generally the smartest dressed of the bunch


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Yes, spot on Paul 

But then you're generally the smartest dressed of the bunch
		
Click to expand...

 

Cheers!


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Yes, spot on Paul 

But then you're generally the smartest dressed of the bunch
		
Click to expand...

 I thought you got your eyes sorted ?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 6, 2017)

is this a wind up? We have to wear a shirt and tie to have sausage an mash..? :rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2017)

richart said:



			I thought you got your eyes sorted ?
		
Click to expand...

 :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			is this a wind up? We have to wear a shirt and tie to have sausage an mash..? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Better get down the pawn shop, Dave.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Better get down the pawn shop, Dave.

Click to expand...

They only put sausage and mash on the menu cos they new where you lot are from!  :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2017)

richart said:



			I thought you got your eyes sorted ?
		
Click to expand...

Struggling at the moment and my memory is even worse, isnt Pieman the big guy with less hair than you?


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			is this a wind up? We have to wear a shirt and tie to have sausage an mash..? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You can eat in the locker room with a tray on yer lap to create more familiar surroundings if you like &#128540;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 7, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Struggling at the moment and my memory is even worse, isnt Pieman the big guy with less hair than you?
		
Click to expand...

No!


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Struggling at the moment and my memory is even worse, isnt Pieman the big guy with less hair than you?
		
Click to expand...

#ShowerStalker alert &#128540;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			#ShowerStalker alert &#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...

It's ok Robin - you'll still be my favourite  !!!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2017)

PieMan said:



			It's ok Robin - you'll still be my favourite  !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hhhhmmmmmmm!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2017)

They will be sharing a room next. Worrying.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 8, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			They will be sharing a room next. Worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget Blundell - 3 of us in a twin room will be nice and snug!!


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Don't forget Blundell - 3 of us in a twin room will be nice and snug!!  

Click to expand...

How can you forget Blundell.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2017)

richart said:



			How can you forget Blundell.

Click to expand...

Blundellâ€¦â€¦â€¦. Blundellâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ oh hang on, the bloke that's a bit fond of The Grove, is that himâ€¦?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 8, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blundellâ€¦â€¦â€¦. Blundellâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ oh hang on, the bloke that's a bit fond of The Grove, is that himâ€¦?
		
Click to expand...

Yep he's very much looking forward to this and he's preparing himself nicely........averaging about 8 pints a night!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Yep he's very much looking forward to this and he's preparing himself nicely........averaging about 8 pints a night!!
		
Click to expand...

Early night for him then &#128540;&#127866;


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Yep he's very much looking forward to this and he's preparing himself nicely........averaging about 8 pints a night!!
		
Click to expand...

But what about the Rioja chasers?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Yep he's very much looking forward to this and he's preparing himself nicely........averaging about 8 pints a night!!
		
Click to expand...

Not met him ........ only 8 pints, bit of a lightweight?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 9, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			But what about the Rioja chasers?
		
Click to expand...

We've decided to give the Rioja a miss this year and just move straight onto the G&Ts after the beer!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2017)

PieMan said:



			We've decided to give the Rioja a miss this year and just move straight onto the G&Ts after the beer!! 

Click to expand...

G&T's, well I suppose it is a _Royal_ meet :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2017)

Chrisd                                    Paid in full.       Pie
Fish.                                       Paid in full.       Pie
Paperboy                               Paid in full.       Pie
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full.      Pie
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5.          Pie
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full.       Pie
Liverbirdie guest  Jason      Paid deposit.   Sausage
Boxman                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Davemc                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Wookie                                    Paid in full.      Pie
Murph                                      Deposit paid.  Ham
PieMan                                    Deposit paid.  Pie
Blundell                                   Deposit pai .    Pie
Swingalot                                Paid in full.      Ham
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid.  Sausage
Trojan615                                Paid in full.      Pie
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full.      Pie
Radbourne                               Paid in full.     Pie 
Badger                                      Paid in full.     Sausage 
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full.     Pie 
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid.  Sausage
Richart                                      Paid in full.      Ham
Oddsocks                                 Paid in full.      Ham
Papas                                        Paid in full.       Ham
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full.       Pie 
Hooker                                      Paid in full.       Pie
Chris3081.                                Paid in full.       Sausage 
Mike Friend.                             Paid in full        Sausage


Ive updated this as of this afternoon, if there any errors will you please let me know asap

Im assuming that those who have only paid deposits will pay, IN CASH, their balances on the day. If you intend to pay balances online please do very soon so that i can transfer money to RCP in good time. 

I suggest that we play a stableford round, off full handicap and take Â£5 per player on the day for prize money. Also we will do a "blind team" comp as well. Mike Chapman has very kindly agreed to bring his laptop and enter all the cards and work out the winners (countback if necessary) and we will suitably distribute the prize money. 

Please EVERYONE look at the Royal Cinque Ports web site to see their visitors rules,  they are pretty laid back but dress codes etc must be adhered to - dont say i didnt tell you. 

I will get my pet gorilla to make the draw shortly, and apart from Liverbirdie, who clearly doesn't get on with his 2 guests i will assume that everyone else is still on speaking terms with theirs and will want to play with them! The first tee offs will be soon after 9am I'd suggest leaving plenty of time for the journey! 

Any queries please don't leave them too late


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2017)

Have transferred the final Â£35

Did you find out if we can get a breakie ?

Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have transferred the final Â£35

Did you find out if we can get a breakie ?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I met a member last week who said that the chef will be there for breakfast but i will speak to the office soon to be certain and post up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd                                    Paid in full.       Pie
Fish.                                       Paid in full.       Pie
Paperboy                               Paid in full.       Pie
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full.      Pie
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5.          Pie
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full.       Pie
Liverbirdie guest  Jason      Paid deposit.   Sausage
Boxman                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Davemc                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Wookie                                    Paid in full.      Pie
Murph                                      Deposit paid.  Ham
PieMan                                    Deposit paid.  Pie
Blundell                                   Deposit pai .    Pie
Swingalot                                Paid in full.      Ham
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid.  Sausage
Trojan615                                Paid in full.      Pie
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full.      Pie
Radbourne                               Paid in full.     Pie 
Badger                                      Paid in full.     Sausage 
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full.     Pie 
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid.  Sausage
Richart                                      Paid in full.      Ham
Oddsocks                                 Paid in full.      Ham
Papas                                        Paid in full.       Ham
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full.       Pie 
Hooker                                      Paid in full.       Pie
Chris3081.                                Paid in full.       Sausage 
Mike Friend.                             Paid in full        Sausage


Ive updated this as of this afternoon, if there any errors will you please let me know asap

Im assuming that those who have only paid deposits will pay, IN CASH, their balances on the day. If you intend to pay balances online please do very soon so that i can transfer money to RCP in good time. 

I suggest that we play a stableford round, off full handicap and take Â£5 per player on the day for prize money. Also we will do a "blind team" comp as well. Mike Chapman has very kindly agreed to bring his laptop and enter all the cards and work out the winners (countback if necessary) and we will suitably distribute the prize money. 

Please EVERYONE look at the Royal Cinque Ports web site to see their visitors rules,  they are pretty laid back but dress codes etc must be adhered to - dont say i didnt tell you. 

I will get my pet gorilla to make the draw shortly, and apart from Liverbirdie, who clearly doesn't get on with his 2 guests i will assume that everyone else is still on speaking terms with theirs and will want to play with them! The first tee offs will be soon after 9am I'd suggest leaving plenty of time for the journey! 

Any queries please don't leave them too late
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris, I paid the outstanding about a week or so ago for Jason, if you can check please. Me, Boxman and Jason are fully paid up.

If it fits, can us NW four be split into the later groups, if possible, as we are playing 9 at Princes just after brekkie there.:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm assuming we are eating up stairs like last time chris, it's jacket shirt and tie as a dress code.  Not sure about others but I'll be wearing trousers too, seems a bit cold to don the boxers.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

Does anyone know the current status in push trolleys and whether you need to run hedge hogs ?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chris, I paid the outstanding about a week or so ago for Jason, if you can check please. Me, Boxman and Jason are fully paid up.

If it fits, can us NW four be split into the later groups, if possible, as we are playing 9 at Princes just after brekkie there.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Liverbirdie - just an error on the transfer from my spreadsheet to this forum page, all received ok. 

I take it the 4 include Davemc?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2017)

Chrisd                                    Paid in full.       Pie
Fish.                                       Paid in full.       Pie
Paperboy                               Paid in full.       Pie
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full.      Pie
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5.          Pie
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full.       Pie
Liverbirdie guest  Jason      Paid in full.       Sausage
Boxman                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Davemc                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Wookie                                    Paid in full.      Pie
Murph                                      Deposit paid.  Ham
PieMan                                    Deposit paid.  Pie
Blundell                                   Deposit pai .    Pie
Swingalot                                Paid in full.      Ham
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid.  Sausage
Trojan615                                Paid in full.      Pie
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full.      Pie
Radbourne                               Paid in full.     Pie 
Badger                                      Paid in full.     Sausage 
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full.     Pie 
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid.  Sausage
Richart                                      Paid in full.      Ham
Oddsocks                                 Paid in full.      Ham
Papas                                        Paid in full.       Ham
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full.       Pie 
Hooker                                      Paid in full.       Pie
Chris3081.                                Paid in full.       Sausage 
Mike Friend.                             Paid in full        Sausage


Ive updated this as of this afternoon, if there any errors will you please let me know asap


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd                                    Paid in full.       Pie
Fish.                                       Paid in full.       Pie
Paperboy                               Paid in full.       Pie
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full.      Pie
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5.          Pie
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full.       Pie
Liverbirdie guest  Jason      Paid in full.       Sausage
Boxman                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Davemc                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Wookie                                    Paid in full.      Pie
Murph                                      Deposit paid.  Ham
PieMan                                    Deposit paid.  Pie
Blundell                                   Deposit pai .    Pie
Swingalot                                Paid in full.      Ham
LiverpoolPhil                           Deposit paid.  Sausage
Trojan615                                Paid in full.      Pie
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full.      Pie
Radbourne                               Paid in full.     Pie 
Badger                                      Paid in full.     Sausage 
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full.     Pie 
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid.  Sausage
Richart                                      Paid in full.      Ham
Oddsocks                                 Paid in full.      Ham
Papas                                        Paid in full.       Ham
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full.       Pie 
Hooker                                      Paid in full.       Pie
Chris3081.                                Paid in full.       Sausage 
Mike Friend.                             Paid in full        Sausage


Ive updated this as of this afternoon, if there any errors will you please let me know asap
		
Click to expand...

I paid the balance last week as well


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I paid the balance last week as well
		
Click to expand...

You certainly did - sorry its been a busy week


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2017)

Chrisd                                    Paid in full.       Pie
Fish.                                       Paid in full.       Pie
Paperboy                               Paid in full.       Pie
Blue in Munich                      Paid  in full.      Pie
Anotherdouble                      Owes Â£5.          Pie
Liverbirdie                              Paid in full.       Pie
Liverbirdie guest  Jason      Paid in full.       Sausage
Boxman                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Davemc                                  Paid in full.       Sausage
Wookie                                    Paid in full.      Pie
Murph                                      Deposit paid.  Ham
PieMan                                    Deposit paid.  Pie
Blundell                                   Deposit pai .    Pie
Swingalot                                Paid in full.      Ham
LiverpoolPhil                           Paid in full.      Sausage
Trojan615                                Paid in full.      Pie
Lee Nixon                                Paid in full.      Pie
Radbourne                               Paid in full.     Pie 
Badger                                      Paid in full.     Sausage 
P N Wokingham                      Paid in full.     Pie 
MashleyR7                               Deposit paid.  Sausage
Richart                                      Paid in full.      Ham
Oddsocks                                 Paid in full.      Ham
Papas                                        Paid in full.       Ham
Michael Chapman                  Paid in full.       Pie 
Hooker                                      Paid in full.       Pie
Chris3081.                                Paid in full.       Sausage 
Mike Friend.                             Paid in full        Sausage


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Sorry, Liverbirdie - just an error on the transfer from my spreadsheet to this forum page, all received ok. 

I take it the 4 include Davemc?
		
Click to expand...

No probs,Chris.

Yes it does include hooky-mchook face.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

Just another info update

Tee off's will start from 9.20 sharp. 

The code to get into the clubhouse main door is coincidentally Richarts year of birth - 1892

There is no breakfast in the deal but the chef is available from 8am should you want anything

There are towels provided in the locker room ( just trying not to upset the northerners with a rude comment)

Please bring the right cash for prize money (Â£5) and the same for those owing the balance. 


My pet gorilla us planning to do the draw very soon.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Just another info update

Tee off's will start from 9.20 sharp. 

The code to get into the clubhouse main door is coincidentally Richarts year of birth - 1892

There is no breakfast in the deal but the chef is available from 8am should you want anything

There are towels provided in the locker room ( just trying not to upset the northerners with a rude comment)

Please bring the right cash for prize money (Â£5) and the same for those owing the balance. 


My pet gorilla us planning to do the draw very soon.
		
Click to expand...

1892, the year Liverpool FC was founded. Nice touch Chris to make the NW boys feel at home.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

Add to the earlier list

It would be as rare as rocking horse manure on the motorway if there's any sort of trolley ban and no need for hedgehogs. 

You MUST change for dinner!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok - let the fighting begin!

9.20
Trojan 615
Lee Nixon
Hooker
Wookie

9.40
Chrisd
Mike Chapman
Badger
P N Wokingham

9.50
Blue in Munich
Pieman
Blundell 
Richart 

10.00
Fish
Murphthemog
Swingalot 
MashleyR7

10.10
Papas
Liverpoolphil
Oddsocks 
Boxman

10.20
Liverbirdie
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Jason

10.30
Radbourne 
Chris3081
Mike Friend
Davemc


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 13, 2017)

Brilliant cannot wait - also gives me extra time to come in the morning so only one night away -keeps the wife happy. Can't wait for some proper links golf!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking forward to playing with 3 new faces. &#128077;


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			Looking forward to playing with 3 new faces. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I have got to play with three old faces.


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2017)

Is Pieman & Blundell joined at the hip, people will start talking &#128525;&#128069;&#128139;&#128104;*&#10084;&#65039;*&#128104; 

&#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2017)

Cheers Chris.

A nice 9 hole warm up at Princes just after breakfast, will warm me up just nicely.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Is Pieman & Blundell joined at the hip, people will start talking &#128525;&#128069;&#128139;&#128104;*&#10084;&#65039;*&#128104; 

&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Rather they be joined there than anywhere else!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

Cheers Chris - looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Rather they be joined there than anywhere else!!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm not getting between them.

Just noticed there is a 20 minute gap between the first ones off and your group Chris. Is that to get them  well out of range before Slasher tees off.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheers Chris.

A nice 9 hole warm up at Princes just after breakfast, will warm me up just nicely.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't warm up too well Mr LB


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 13, 2017)

It's funny the amount of times I get drawn out last. It's almost as if... &#128562;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Don't warm up too well Mr LB
		
Click to expand...

Or I could be frozen through, if this arctic front comes in......


----------



## PieMan (Feb 13, 2017)

richart said:



			Unfortunately I have got to play with three old faces.

Click to expand...

:rofl: :ears:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 13, 2017)

Wonderful draw - couldn't be more thrilled.............


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers Chris - looking forward to it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You read the breakfast message Phil?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

Just seen my draw ............... flippin gorilla's made a monkee's of it!!

At least with Slasher and me, we can muster 2 good eyes and two good ears!


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2017)

Paul, it's like hoping for a good home draw in the Cup, and getting Carlisle away .


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

richart said:



 I'm not getting between them.

Just noticed there is a 20 minute gap between the first ones off and your group Chris. Is that to get them  well out of range before Slasher tees off.

Click to expand...

There is a 20 min gap ........ becha cant work out why!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

chrisd said:



			You read the breakfast message Phil?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate that's great :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 14, 2017)

Likewise Chris. Hoping for a smooth Monday morning drive down from Bishop's Stortford. Can't wait to tee it up at RCP & RSG. :whoo:



chris3081 said:



			Brilliant cannot wait - also gives me extra time to come in the morning so only one night away -keeps the wife happy. Can't wait for some proper links golf!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 14, 2017)

We are all praying the motorway is clear then! Can't wait heard so much about these two courses. Played Littlestone last summer and got bitten by the link golf bug. This is my first forum meet - such a good deal first of many I hope!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			This is my first forum meet - such a good deal first of many I hope!
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mention The Grove, The Brabazon, Premier League football, whether Tiger is finished, Brexit, Scottish Independence, Trump and how old Chris and Richart are you'll have a great time!!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2017)

And do not under any circumstances say "Funny but I've never heard 
a duck hook described as a baby draw" to Fish!!! &#128540;&#128512;


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2017)

PieMan said:



			And do not under any circumstances say "Funny but I've never heard 
a duck hook described as a baby draw" to Fish!!! &#128540;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 14, 2017)

chrisd said:



			There is a 20 min gap ........ becha cant work out why!
		
Click to expand...

Do tell...


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			This is my first forum meet - such a good deal first of many I hope!
		
Click to expand...

and when Pieman booms one 300 yards don't just say '_great strike_' you gotta be honest and say '_but isn't the fairway down their_?' :rofl:

#3OffTheTee :smirk:


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2017)

chrisd said:



			There is a 20 min gap ........ becha cant work out why!
		
Click to expand...

Old age ?


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2017)

PieMan said:



			If you don't mention The Grove, The Brabazon, Premier League football, whether Tiger is finished, Brexit, Scottish Independence, Trump and how old Chris and Richart are you'll have a great time!! 

Click to expand...

 The first person to mention the Grove in our group buys drinks the rest of the trip.

Don't tell Blundell.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Old age ?

Click to expand...

Nope!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			and when Pieman booms one 300 yards don't just say '_great strike_' you gotta be honest and say '_but isn't the fairway down their_?' :rofl:

#3OffTheTee :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::ears::ears::clap:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2017)

richart said:



			The first person to mention the Grove in our group buys drinks the rest of the trip.

Don't tell Blundell.

Click to expand...

:clap:
:rofl:
:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2017)

PieMan said:



			:clap:
:rofl:
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is it worth running a sweepstake on the amount of times he mentions the Grove 

It is the best course in Turkey though


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it worth running a sweepstake on the amount of times he mentions the Grove 

It is the best course in Turkey though
		
Click to expand...

And if you reply with "It's not as good as Woburn"!! 

When it gets to that point then Murph and I will open up another bottle of Rioja!! (Rich will obviously have retired to warm up your side of the bed by then!!!)

I love the Kent trip - great time had by all!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2017)

PieMan said:



			And if you reply with "It's not as good as Woburn"!! 

When it gets to that point then Murph and I will open up another bottle of Rioja!! (Rich will obviously have retired to warm up your side of the bed by then!!!)

I love the Kent trip - great time had by all!!
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait mate 

Been on loads of meets and night stays but that night in the Kings Head with Dolly was brilliant and one to remember


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2017)

PieMan said:



			I love the Kent trip - great time had by all!!
		
Click to expand...

Were you?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Were you?
		
Click to expand...

Those that were still up!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

Chris, as discussed Bogie Boy has paid me for my place so please replace me with Bogie Boy.  He will be travelling up from Worcestershire that morning so has asked that your pet gorilla has a little re-shuffle to push him a bit nearer the back, pretty please.  Thanks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chris, as discussed Bogie Boy has paid me for my place so please replace me with Bogie Boy.  He will be travelling up from Worcestershire that morning so has asked that your pet gorilla has a little re-shuffle to push him a bit nearer the back, pretty please.  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear you won't be there Rich - hope all is well with your wife and she gets better soon - hopefully see you soon 

Chris I dont mind putting up with Rich and Pieman if you want to put Bogie Boy out later - I'm going to be at RCP early anyway ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So sorry to hear you won't be there Rich - hope all is well with your wife and she gets better soon - hopefully see you soon 

Chris I dont mind putting up with Rich and Pieman if you want to put Bogie Boy out later - I'm going to be at RCP early anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry not to be there Phil, always a great meet.  Next year hopefully.  Thanks for the kind wishes for Mrs BiM and the offer to accommodate Bogie Boy.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2017)

So Bigboy, you'll even shove the old girl down the stairs to avoid being trashed for the 3rd year in a row by me and Wookie!

Best wishes to Mrs BIM!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2017)

9.20
Trojan 615
Lee Nixon
Hooker
Wookie

9.40
Chrisd
Mike Chapman
Badger
P N Wokingham

9.50
Anotherdouble 
Pieman
Blundell 
Richart 

10.00
Fish
Murphthemog
Swingalot 
MashleyR7

10.10
Papas
Liverpoolphil
Oddsocks 
Boxman

10.20
Liverbirdie
Bogie Boy
Paperboy
Jason

10.30
Radbourne 
Chris3081
Mike Friend
Davemc

Sorry but Blue in Munich's good lady's unfortunate accident has resulted in him having to pull out of the Kent Meet. Bogie Boy is stepping into his shoes (size 19) and due to his long distance travel I've had to do a slight change to the 9.50 and 10.20 groups and tee times.

I hope this is ok by those affected


----------



## Bogie Boy (Feb 15, 2017)

much obliged for your re-jigging.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2017)

Bogie Boy said:



			much obliged for your re-jigging.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, i hope you enjoy meeting this bunch of misfits, oddballs and wassocks !  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2017)

chrisd said:



			No problem, i hope you enjoy meeting this bunch of misfits, oddballs and wassocks !  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He's met and been around a few of us, he's the current H4H champion &#128526;&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chris, as discussed Bogie Boy has paid me for my place so please replace me with Bogie Boy.  He will be travelling up from Worcestershire that morning so has asked that your pet gorilla has a little re-shuffle to push him a bit nearer the back, pretty please.  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your missus, Rich.

Was hoping to share a round with you at RSG or RCP, never had the pleasure before,maybe another time.

Get well soon to HID, also.:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			He's met and been around a few of us, he's the current H4H champion &#128526;&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to Chris, H4H was a way bit back..........especially for someone who forgets what day it is when they finally wake up each day. :whoo:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 15, 2017)

Chris, was there breakfast at RCP - if not I'll have it at the hotel before driving down


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry to hear about your missus, Rich.

Was hoping to share a round with you at RSG or RCP, never had the pleasure before,maybe another time.

Get well soon to HID, also.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Peter, as to the round if we can't sort something out at mine in July then I take it you have some influence over the draw at Sunningdale or New Zealandâ€¦...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Peter, as to the round if we can't sort something out at mine in July then I take it you have some influence over the draw at Sunningdale or New Zealandâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Nailed on, mate.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			Chris, was there breakfast at RCP - if not I'll have it at the hotel before driving down
		
Click to expand...

No breakfast in the deal but the chef will be there from 8am and you can buy something Baz


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 19, 2017)

looking at the times and post food remaining daylight,

What are  the chances of the club allowing us to sneak in another 9 holes ?? maybe a cheaky texas scramble ???


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			looking at the times and post food remaining daylight,

What are  the chances of the club allowing us to sneak in another 9 holes ?? maybe a cheaky texas scramble ???
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, playing Littlestone the day before and knowing what a brute RCP can be I'll be looking forward to the food (fuel) then a few beers in readiness for RSG which is the highlight of the 3-days.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			Not for me, playing Littlestone the day before and knowing what a brute RCP can be I'll be looking forward to the food (fuel) then a few beers in readiness for RSG which is the highlight of the 3-days.
		
Click to expand...

Yup all of the above, and I never agree with fish. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2017)

Im dashing off to the O2 as soon as i can get away. I cant see them agreeing, they are a bit staid and we wont finish lunch/ dinner before 4pm i wouldn't think.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2017)

Once I've had my pie then I'll be heading back to the Kings Head for a cup of Ovaltine and an early night in preparation for RSG...........


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 20, 2017)

Wouldn't wish to jinx anything at this early stage but the Weather looks set fair for next week http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651468 :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Wouldn't wish to jinx anything at this early stage but the Weather looks set fair for next week http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651468 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

NooooÃ²ooooooooooooooooo !

That'll ruin it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2017)

I'd heard there was a right shower descending on RCP between 8.30 & 9.00 and that it was settling in for the dayâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd heard there was a right shower descending on RCP between 8.30 & 9.00 and that it was settling in for the dayâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Slightly less than might of otherwise been!   :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok chaps

All the money sent to my bank has now been paid over to RCP, those who havent paid their balances it MUST be cash on the day. Anyone who's not sure if they've paid in full please check.         All the meals have been ordered and we're having apple crumble with ice cream, or custard, for dessert ............. any miserable, moany gits who dont want that i shall eat yours!

Dont forget Â£5 in cash for the prize money which I'm hoping MashleyR7 is going to collect . Mike Chapman is going to sort the cards afterwards so thanks to them!

Ive asked RCP for a nice calm day but if bloody Fish comes in with 44 points i suggest we hang him from the flag pole, by the gonads, over night!

Those who haven't played RCP - they've done lots of maintenance there this year and it should be gorgeous!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Slightly less than might of otherwise been!   :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Don't I know it!! :angry:


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't I know it!! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you can't make it BIM, hope things are on the mend back at the ranch. In your memory, I'll make sure I stick a ball in the sea


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Sorry you can't make it BIM, hope things are on the mend back at the ranch. In your memory, I'll make sure I stick a ball in the sea 

Click to expand...

You'll need to find another 10 yards on your swing! :rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Sorry you can't make it BIM, hope things are on the mend back at the ranch. In your memory, I'll make sure I stick a ball in the sea 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind wishes mate, as for on the mend, sadly you've got to be joking; we are still waiting for a date for the surgery. Tomorrow it's a week ago since she did it.  At this rate I'll be sending a big bank transfer to Fish for Littlestone. :angry:


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2017)

chrisd said:



			You'll need to find another 10 yards on your swing! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Trust me Chris, it has been done before on a previous visit. In fact, with a little extra effort I reckon I could get more than a prov1 into the drink :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Wouldn't wish to jinx anything at this early stage but the Weather looks set fair for next week http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651468 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well that was the kiss of death, wasn't it &#128545;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry Robin, I couldn't help it. Already packed the waterproofs & brandy 


Fish said:



			Well that was the kiss of death, wasn't it &#55357;&#56865;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

50% chance of rain & showers forecast currently with 20-30mph wind, hopefully that might change and blow over by Monday &#129300;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I know you like a challenge ï˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, even though you've played both courses and have an advantage over me, we all know that people who get a shot on every hole, cant play in the wind.

Â£10 - sum total of the two stableford scores around RCP and RSG?


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go on then, even though you've played both courses and have an advantage over me, we all know that people who get a shot on every hole, cant play in the wind.

Â£10 - sum total of the two stableford scores around RCP and RSG?
		
Click to expand...

What wind ðŸŒªðŸ˜œ

You sir have a bet ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸â›³


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Wind at 22mph with gusts of 33mph but looking like a heavy shower day (70%), MacWets & Galvin Green the order of the day &#127786;&#9748; let's hope it blows over and changes in the next 48hrs &#129310;

Oh, and good morning &#128526;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			Wind at 22mph with gusts of 33mph but looking like a heavy shower day (70%), MacWets & Galvin Green the order of the day &#127786;&#9748; let's hope it blows over and changes in the next 48hrs &#129310;

Oh, and good morning &#128526;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

........... how to dry everything overnight is becoming my concern!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

chrisd said:



			........... how to dry everything overnight is becoming my concern!
		
Click to expand...

I'm bringing a different outfit for each day, including shoes, and my Galvin Greens dry out very quickly as they don't stay wet, if anything I'm sure the Kings Head will put some stuff in their tumble dryer for anyone if needed, there a friendly bunch.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm bringing a different outfit for each day, including shoes, and my Galvin Greens dry out very quickly as they don't stay wet, if anything I'm sure the Kings Head will put some stuff in their tumble dryer for anyone if needed, there a friendly bunch.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more clubs, bag etc


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I was thinking more clubs, bag etc
		
Click to expand...

Again my H2no bag will be ok, best thing I ever invested in, everything stays dry in the pockets and the water just drips away.

  I think I'll bring the van now not the car so I can stand my bag up to let it breathe overnight as in a boot it won't, I know BIM took his bag in the hotel last year.


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			Wind at 22mph with gusts of 33mph but looking like a heavy shower day (70%), MacWets & Galvin Green the order of the day &#127786;&#9748; let's hope it blows over and changes in the next 48hrs &#129310;

Oh, and good morning &#128526;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Morning fish.. its lovely golfing weather in Canterbury today.. probably saving the storm till Monday....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			Again my H2no bag will be ok, best thing I ever invested in, everything stays dry in the pockets and the water just drips away.

  I think I'll bring the van now not the car so I can stand my bag up to let it breathe overnight as in a boot it won't, I know *BIM took his bag in the hotel last year.*

Click to expand...

You leave Mrs BiM out of thisâ€¦â€¦.. :angry:

That was actually more to make sure I still had them the next day than to keep them dry.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2017)

Well I hope today has got the bad droves out of the way! 5 OOB!!

weather doesn't look to horrific tomorrow. But the next two days could be fun......


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 25, 2017)

Just looked at weather forecast and according to the hourly forecast when we are all playing the back 9 we will be enjoying the challenge of 40mph wind.

Luckily the forecasts are normally wrong down here, but if not, should be fun.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Just looked at weather forecast and according to the hourly forecast when we are all playing the back 9 we will be enjoying the challenge of 40mph wind.

Luckily the forecasts are normally wrong down here, but if not, should be fun. 

Click to expand...

I blame them pesky scousers, their bringing all that hot air down with them, because as we all know, their full of it &#128540; &#127786;


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 25, 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I blame them pesky scousers, their bringing all that hot air down with them, because as we all know, their full of it &#128540; &#127786;
		
Click to expand...

I'll only comment when i see how big they are!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I'll only comment when i see how big they are!
		
Click to expand...

Dave will be hiding behind Peter, well you can't really help it #WideLoad &#128514;&#128514;

&#128521;


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 25, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I'll only comment when i see how big they are!
		
Click to expand...

We're big enough not to keep harping on about a bit of wind and rain. What's the phrase, southern sof.... &#128523;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			We're big enough not to keep harping on about a bit of wind and rain. What's the phrase, southern sof.... &#128523;
		
Click to expand...

That big eh?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I blame them pesky scousers, their bringing all that hot air down with them, because as we all know, their full of it &#63004; &#62250;
		
Click to expand...



Us scousers travel well......


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Dave will be hiding behind Peter, well you can't really help it #WideLoad &#128514;&#128514;

&#128521;
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Very harsh but true


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go on then, even though you've played both courses and have an advantage over me, we all know that people who get a shot on every hole, cant play in the wind.

Â£10 - sum total of the two stableford scores around RCP and RSG?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you're covering half your top 4 bet


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hope you lads had a great knock at Littlestone today. I'm packing everything I've got for tomorrow's soirÃ©e around RCP. Weather doesn't look to great, although standard Forum stuff https://m.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651468/tomorrow


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2017)

Has anyone got a push trolley I can borrow at RCP and RSG's ? Have a feeling the ones you can hire are pretty rubbish, so something that glides effortleesly over the turf, a bit like me, would be gratefully received.

Played today, second round in two days, and my back is killing me, and not sure it will hold up for two more days.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 26, 2017)

All I can say is I hope the wind does a sharp right and heads for France, littlestone was brutal!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			All I can say is I hope the wind does a sharp right and heads for France, littlestone was brutal!
		
Click to expand...

Only 41 points then baz?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Only 41 points then baz?
		
Click to expand...

All the scores were good Chris, had it have been a 9 hole competitionâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			All the scores were good Chris, had it have been a 9 hole competitionâ€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Come on then, lets have them!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2017)

36 won it by a street, 30 was second, and then there were the rest.


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2017)

Good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you all while I'm sat in a nice warm office drinking coffee all day!
hope the weather clears for my return on Tuesday


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2017)

richart said:



			Has anyone got a push trolley I can borrow at RCP and RSG's ? Have a feeling the ones you can hire are pretty rubbish, so something that glides effortleesly over the turf, a bit like me, would be gratefully received.

Click to expand...

Not attending RCP but will be at RSG and will have a couple of spare 3 wheeled push trolleys in the van(wifes and sons), if you haven't sourced one by then, your more than welcome to use one at RSG.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Not attending RCP but will be at RSG and will have a couple of spare 3 wheeled push trolleys in the van(wifes and sons), if you haven't sourced one by then, your more than welcome to use one at RSG.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren.:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 26, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Only 41 points then baz?
		
Click to expand...

Combined over three days maybe


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't forget,  code for main door entry  1892!

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Don't forget,  code for main door entry  1892!

See you all tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Not all heroes wear capes. 

Was just about to start scrolling through the thread for that!


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2017)

Shhh, delicate &#129314;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2017)

Lovely, sunny and warm here in Ashford. Just about to leave!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Lovely, sunny and warm here in Ashford. Just about to leave!
		
Click to expand...

Nurse!! The old timer's forgotten his meds again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Shhh, delicate æ¿«
		
Click to expand...

Delicate; a word rarely used about Fishâ€¦â€¦.. :ears:

Have a good day mate.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 27, 2017)

Today was very brutal. Links golf in all its glory. Thanks to Paul, Phil and Richard. Good to spend time playing golf with you three.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Today was very brutal. Links golf in all its glory. Thanks to Paul, Phil and Richard. Good to spend time playing golf with you three.
		
Click to expand...

Windier than yesterday?


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Windier than yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

have seen one picture of fish out there and brutal looked the right word, that said 37 and 2 lots of 35 points were scored so cant have been that bad


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2017)

It was "comfortably" worse than yesterday. 

Good company meant it seemed to go quite quickly, and was a pleasure to watch some proper golf being played. Including a monster birdie putt!
Hopefully by the end of 54 holes of links I'll have played some golf too........


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Windier than yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and with driving icy rain for long periods on & off all the way around, it got very cold the last few holes also.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Windier than yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Stronger gusts Rich but also you have to factor in the cold and at times horizontal rain. Enjoyable in a very very strange sort of way


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			It was "comfortably" worse than yesterday. 

Good company meant it seemed to go quite quickly, and was a pleasure to watch some proper golf being played. Including a monster birdie putt!
Hopefully by the end of 54 holes of links I'll have played some golf too........
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Yes, and with driving icy rain for long periods on & off all the way around, it got very cold the last few holes also.
		
Click to expand...




anotherdouble said:



			Stronger gusts Rich but also you have to factor in the cold and at times horizontal rain. Enjoyable in a very very strange sort of way
		
Click to expand...

Best Mrs BiM doesn't read this; at the moment she's feeling guilty about spoiling my fun, if she sees this lot I just know I'll be expected to be grateful to her for sparing me thisâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 27, 2017)

It was brutal today but made better by good company and very enjoyable. 

Somewhat soured as after lunch I returned to find my 6 month old galvin green waterproof trousers have disappeared from the changing room

So anyone at the meet please check if you have accidentally picked up a pair of short arsed black galvin greens!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bit blowy today https://youtu.be/fCL65L_cWc0 ne:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Looks like you're covering half your top 4 bet 

Click to expand...

Ive already covered my Â£10 bet with fish by knocking him into 3rd place on count back.

Nw, nw, Midlands taking the money so far. 

#southernwindsareeasier.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 27, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Guaranteed hot and sunny in February Peter! Best bring shorts (Whiskey preferably)
		
Click to expand...

Chris I signed up for this trip on the back of this post. &#128580;&#128557;&#128558;&#127752;&#128166;&#128167;&#9748;&#65039;&#127754;


----------



## Frienders (Feb 27, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Chris I signed up for this trip on the back of this post. &#128580;&#128557;&#128558;&#127752;&#128166;&#128167;&#9748;&#65039;&#127754;
		
Click to expand...




Radbourne2010 said:



			Bit blowy today https://youtu.be/fCL65L_cWc0 ne:
		
Click to expand...

Just glad you couldn't see the outcome of the shot &#128514;


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 27, 2017)

Hooker said:



			It was brutal today but made better by good company and very enjoyable. 

Somewhat soured as after lunch I returned to find my 6 month old galvin green waterproof trousers have disappeared from the changing room

So anyone at the meet please check if you have accidentally picked up a pair of short arsed black galvin greens!
		
Click to expand...

They were on the top of the lockers in the left hand end after lunch when I went down to collect my stuff. Thought they were mine until I checked the lable.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 27, 2017)

Great day!

Still in the King's Head with a group of hardy Forummers!

LiverpoolPhil has left to slip into something more comfortable and warm up the bed for him and RI chart! 

And the Fish has also made a very quiet and stealthy exit leaving 3/4 of a pint!!

Poor show from 2 Forum stalwarts!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Great day!

Still in the King's Head with a group of hardy Forummers!

LiverpoolPhil has left to slip into something more comfortable and warm up the bed for him and RI chart! 

And the *Fish* has also made a very quiet and stealthy exit leaving 3/4 of a pint!!

Poor show from 2 Forum stalwarts!! &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Someome wants the title a little be too much me thinks!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 27, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Someome wants the title a little be too much me thinks!
		
Click to expand...

You just might be on to something there Dave


----------



## IanM (Feb 27, 2017)

Used to play with some blokes who on away trips would impose a stableford score reduction of 1 point for every pint NOT DRUNK under 10!

-9 tomorrow then:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Great day!

Still in the King's Head with a group of hardy Forummers!

LiverpoolPhil has left to slip into something more comfortable and warm up the bed for him and RI chart! 

And the Fish has also made a very quiet and stealthy exit leaving 3/4 of a pint!!

Poor show from 2 Forum stalwarts!! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I was knackered & yawning my head off all night & just couldn't get the drink flowing, thought having something to eat would help but I left half of that also and just made me more tired and the real ale on offer wasn't great also. 

Slipped away and was out like a light as I hit the pillow before the match even finished, yesterday took a lot out of me, must be an age thing &#128563;&#129300;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			I was knackered & yawning my head off all night & just couldn't get the drink flowing, thought having something to eat would help but I left half of that also and just made me more tired and the real ale on offer wasn't great also. 

Slipped away and was out like a light as I hit the pillow before the match even finished, yesterday took a lot out of me, must be an age thing &#63027;&#27138;&#62412;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I'm not surprised as they all went to bed early as their lightweights &#63004;&#62330;&#62330;&#62330;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

  :rofl:

Enjoy the day Robin, looks a little tamer up here today, hope you're enjoying the same down there. :thup:


----------



## Hooker (Feb 28, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			They were on the top of the lockers in the left hand end after lunch when I went down to collect my stuff. Thought they were mine until I checked the lable.
		
Click to expand...

Mike just been and checked they weren't there.  I saw a very wet pair on top of the lockers yesterday. But mine were on the rail by the big bay window. In my trousers place were a pair of wet dress trousers.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 28, 2017)

Now this is more like it. Cold but clear. Bring it on...!


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2017)

Well after a dry but very windy (gale-force) day at littlestone followed by a nice curry and a few beers in the King's Head, I opened the curtains in my room and wow, I thought Doris had buggered off but the bitch was back with a vengeance, just like most women, they like the last word and like to make an entrance, I'm sure I could see the pier swaying 







Nice breakfast in the hotel and it was off to Royal Cinque Ports for day 2 (or 1 for some of the lightweights :smirk: ).

We gathered upstairs and immediately introductions with new forumites on their first meet were taking place. It was obvious from watching people teeing off on the 1st just outside the clubhouse that it was going to be a difficult day with the wind being in the opposite direction to that of last year, and I struggled last year!

So I was layered up, Waterproof bottoms & MacWets on and we headed for the 1st tee in pretty awful conditions.  As seems to be the norm just lately I hooked my first tee shot into a very tough wind, I took my medicine to get back on the short stuff and then made the green, a silly 3-putt (very rare for me) meant for a double on the 1st but a point all the same 

We then all teed off on the 2nd and started to walk up the fairway when we heard a thump and groan behind us, MAN DOWN, Murph had slipped over and was rolling around in the mud like a Sow on heat :rofl:

I scrambled my way up the 2nd for a nett par and was already drenched, I'd kept my Galvin Green Soft Shell WindStopper on even though it's not fully waterproof, but the wind was cold and cutting and I wanted to get as far round as possible before changing into another jacket, of which I had 3 in the bag) 

























The par first par 5 came quite early (3rd) and I was chuffed to make it in regulation, my trusty 4w was cutting through the wind when needed, I got my putter out and noticed the gel like insert on the face of my Odyssey was gone  







Not sure how the ball was going to react I played my shot a little softer as I was hitting of the metal face rather than a gel like insert, but it rolled up nicely for a 2-putt and first par :thup:

With Ash (MashleyR7) my partner for the day coming out the traps quick my par took us to 3-up against Murph and Rupert (Swingalot), and then what happened over the next 5 holes was, well great for me but not those on the other end of it :mmm:

From the 3rd through to 8 I put 6 gross pars together, turned on 23 points to put Ash and I 6-up in the match  
	


A quick cup of tea at the halfway hut was much needed, although it went cold very quickly when I left it on my bag whilst I teed off 

Another par on the 10th then put me 4 over gross after 11 holes, I'm not sure what all the fuss about the weather was 
	


But then it all changed, I had to swap my Soft Shell jacket now or it was going to leak through to my other dry layers so I put on a normal Galvin Green WindStopper on that coped in the wet around West Hill when I played with Rick Shiels & Peter Finch but wasn't sure how it was going to cope with what we were enduring now, it was like being shot-blasted, icy horizontal rain with 40mph+ wind and standing on the 11th elevated tee was a struggle just to stand their never mind take a drive.  

Still full of confidence I stepped up only to duck hook a ball into the rough just short of a digger & driver clearing some scrub which the lads before us managed to hit :rofl:

I just lost my 1st ball of the meet, it had got me around Littlestone and all the way to the 11th at RCP, not bad in the circumstances but disappointing all the same when on such a good run.

I then made the cardinal sin and chased that hole meaning I blobbed the 12th also but the conditions now had really deteriorated and my WindStopper only lasted 2 holes before I had to change it as it couldn't cope with the cold and forceful icy rain.




Rupert & Chris started to make a comeback, Ash tried to force a couple of drives with his 5w as he hadn't brought his driver but that led to a great bit of club chucking which I think went further than the ball :rofl: I was on a run of bogeys but we still shook hands I think with a 7&5 win.

Cheers Murph  
	
 :thup:

Although I let a few holes slip on a very tough back 9 in atrocious conditions which got very cold for the last 3 holes I was chuffed with my 35 points, even though I was beaten back into 3rd by my good friend Peter (Liverbirdie) 
	


Thanks to my partner Ash who I hadn't played with before along with Murph & Rupert who without the banter made for a great round of golf in what could have been a tortuous mind numbing round if we hadn't have laughed and just ignored the weather the best we could, thanks lads :thup:

Thanks to Chrisd for the organising and Mike for the scoring, I was happy to pull back 3 shots on Charlie for the accumulative scoring but was still sitting in 2nd place, however, I came 3rd on the day on countback and was in the winning blind team for some dosh also, what a great but testing day :whoo:

Bring on RSG


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

Here are the scores from RCP :smirk:

Boxman 37 
LiverBirdie 35 (countback  )
Fish 35 
Bogie Boy 34 
Hooker 32 
Trojan 31 
Richart 30 
PN Wokingham 30 
Dave MC 30 
Badger 29 
Pieman 29 
Lee Nixon 29 
Liverpool Phil 28 
Radbourne 28 
Chris3081 28 
Swingalot 25 
Wookie 25 
Mike Chapman 25 
Another Double 25 
Mashley R7 25 
Papas 23 
Chris D 23 
Jason 21 
Odd Socks 20 
Mike Friend 18 
Murph the Mog 15 
Paperboy 11 

Ave Score 26


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks mate, what goes on tour, etc.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Thanks mate, what goes on tour, etc.
		
Click to expand...

I was asked to put up the scores so I did, but on the same theme, what about people reporting about going to bed early, leaving drinks  etc?


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			I was asked to put up the scores so I did, but on the same theme, what about people reporting about going to bed early, leaving drinks  etc?
		
Click to expand...

Going to bed early and leaving beer should mean a ban from the next trip! Did you get tucked in and have a bed time story as well?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 5, 2017)

42 Putts 


Fish said:



			Here are the scores from RCP :smirk:

Boxman 37 
LiverBirdie 35 (countback  )
Fish 35 
Bogie Boy 34 
Hooker 32 
Trojan 31 
Richart 30 
PN Wokingham 30 
Dave MC 30 
Badger 29 
Pieman 29 
Lee Nixon 29 
Liverpool Phil 28 
Radbourne 28 
Chris3081 28 
Swingalot 25 
Wookie 25 
Mike Chapman 25 
Another Double 25 
Mashley R7 25 
Papas 23 
Chris D 23 
Jason 21 
Odd Socks 20 
Mike Friend 18 
Murph the Mog 15 
Paperboy 11 

Ave Score 26
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			42 Putts 

Click to expand...

16/9 on the front & 11/7 on the back (2 Nr's) so 27/16


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			I was asked to put up the scores so I did, but on the same theme, what about people reporting about going to bed early, leaving drinks  etc?
		
Click to expand...


It wasnt meant to be serious. I guess i need to find a suitable smiley face thingy.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 5, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			It wasnt meant to be serious. I guess i need to find a suitable smiley face thingy.
		
Click to expand...

At least your score made it on the list - Blundell's didn't!! &#128514;


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

PieMan said:



			At least your score made it on the list - Blundell's didn't!! &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514; I just checked the spreadsheet, he's not on it &#129300;


----------



## PieMan (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			&#128514;&#128514; I just checked the spreadsheet, he's not on it &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

He won't care, but pretty sure he had 30!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 5, 2017)

PieMan said:



			He won't care, but pretty sure he had 30!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies - it was actually 29 points


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

PieMan said:



			He won't care, but pretty sure he had 30!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, that pushes Papas1982 down ANOTHER place &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			Cheers, that pushes Papas1982 down ANOTHER place &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

It really is easy to go off some people!!
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, what a trip that was - one of my favourite meets on here.

3 of the open courses all done in one trip. Smashing.

Princes - I'd played all 27 holes before in 2 different opens, and managed to play Dunes and shore again on the Sunday in 20 mph winds. Boxman showed the difference between a decent player and a proper player (albeit, he cant putt). 37 points for him and with 3-4 3 putts. 35 points for me, and enjoyed the test again, and I do think it is a slightly under-rated course. Yes, when your cheek by jowl with RCP and RSG, it is the slightly uglier sister, who is still fit, puts out, and makes a fine brekky in the morning for you. A bit like Formby, next to Hillside and Birkdale.

The lodge at Princes was a great shout by Birchy. Good food, decent portions, sky sports, small snooker table and a late bar. Lovely spacious rooms, the only down side being 30mph past your window one night.

Nice to eventually catch up with some of the ugly mugs in Deal for a few more bevvies, who had been at Littlestone in the day.

RCP - Arguably as windy and wet as Silloth a few years ago, at another forum meet.

Blob start + blob finish for me, with 35 points sandwiched inbetween. Surely I'd have a decent lead on Fish for our 2 day Â£10 comp......nosirrribob, he matched me point for point, so well done Robin shooting 35 in that squall. When I heard the prizegiver say "and in 3rd place.....is Fish", I thought he'd beaten me into fourth place. Then I heard who was 2nd - me. :whoo: Well at least that extra Â£10-15 will pay my bet to him, if I lose. Boxman took the spoils again with a very impressive 37 points (off 4).

Cracking course, and not too bad for an out and back, as some slight direction changes meant not all the back 9 was into the wind. Some nice elevation changes, interesting approach shots required.

Half-watched some footy match in the night between a red and a blue team, cant remember the result.

RSG - The weather played ball, but no-one else did.

Hmmm, where to rate RSG - not as good as Birkdale, or Turnberry, but better than Carnoustie, Lytham, Ryl L'pool for me.

Still loved it, would love to play it again, especially on that deal. Oozes class, and no two holes the same. Will return.

Due to wanting to be home before the M25 becomes a car park, seen us have to leave straight after our meal in the snack bar. A shame as your spread looked fantastic. 

When I come off, I was surprised to hear that I had overhauled Boxy's 3 point lead on me, to win our group of 4's "3 open course" challenge. Happy with that as didnt think that me and Davey Mac's 33 and 36 points would challange any top 3, thinking that 38 or even a 40 pointer was out there.

Davey and me were cock-a-hoop to find out that we finished 1st and second, but must admit that my catching of "the Fish", was my most valued achievement. I'm thinking of getting a belt made - wonder if they make it in a 32" waist? 

Loved the whole shebang, and would gladly do it again. Maybe not next year, but not ruling it out either.

Would be boss if we could get a NW gang to come down on mass, maybe even a NW+others vs South would be a good laugh.

So, I can part-pay Robin out now, for when we dont finish 4th. Either that or buy Fish's DVD.

Great to meet a whole load of the southerners in one go, good lads.

Shame about BIM - catch you another time big man, and hope the missus is on the mend.

Not fair to put it on only the RCP or RSG thread on its own, so will put it on both. 

Finally, thanks Simon and Chris, and MJChappers. I know what goes into a meet, and it was great to play in one without all the hassle that it normally takes to organise, so could just enjoy it, which I thoroughly did.


BTW - Royal Cinque ports better than Carnoustie - Now that could be an interesting conversation.


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go on then, even though you've played both courses and have an advantage over me, we all know that people who get a shot on every hole, cant play in the wind.

Â£10 - sum total of the two stableford scores around RCP and RSG?
		
Click to expand...

I think I lost this then by 2 points ðŸ˜ž 

35+33=68

35+31=66

It was close,, seems you've laid half your bet off against your finishing position bet ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think I lost this then by 2 points ï˜ž 

35+33=68

35+31=66

It was close,, seems you've laid half your bet off against your finishing position bet ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Oo, closer than what I thought.

My up-and-down-par on the last at RSG helped then.

I havent given up on 4th place yet, but its going go be very, very tight, mate.

Keep the Â£10 for now, we'll sort it all out at the end of the season.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW - Royal Cinque ports better than Carnoustie - Now that could be an interesting conversation.
		
Click to expand...

 A very short one as it isn't as good.:ears:

RSG not as good as Royal County Down and St Andrews Old, but on a par with Carnoustie and Portrush.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie, i do wish you'd seen RCP on a better weather day. I haven't played the other courses you mention but RCP is fabulous on a sunny day! Good to see you guys though and pleased you were able to relax and enjoy it and i do hope you'll come back next year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Liverbirdie, i do wish you'd seen RCP on a better weather day. I haven't played the other courses you mention but RCP is fabulous on a sunny day! Good to see you guys though and pleased you were able to relax and enjoy it and i do hope you'll come back next year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, I loved it even in the bad weather. i honestly think RCP could give Carnoustie a run for its money. Carnoustie was my favourite course for many years, so I dont say that lightly.

I mightn't be able to make next year as doing Turnberry, but fancy it the following year, though, if not.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Liverbirdie, i do wish you'd seen RCP on a better weather day. I haven't played the other courses you mention but RCP is fabulous on a sunny day!
		
Click to expand...

Well done - that's put the mockers on the weather if we can arrange to go back in the summer!! :angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Well done - that's put the mockers on the weather if we can arrange to go back in the summer!! :angry: 

Click to expand...

About time you had some northern weather to deal with.

I seen loads of palm trees uprooted, when I was down there.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 6, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			About time you had some northern weather to deal with.

I seen loads of palm trees uprooted, when I was down there.

Click to expand...

&#128514; 

Was actually disappointed you northern lads weren't out in shorts on the Monday!! &#128512;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2017)

PieMan said:



			&#62978; 

Was actually disappointed you northern lads weren't out in shorts on the Monday!! &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

We drink em' rather than wear them, as my playing partners will attest to. 

Glenmorangie - a horrid malt, so relegated to the hip flask to use up.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We drink em' rather than wear them, as my playing partners will attest to. 

Glenmorangie - a horrid malt, so relegated to the hip flask to use up.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

My hip flask was still full when I got home with the same contents as when I left Sunday morning &#128563;


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			My hip flask was still full when I got home with the same contents as when I left Sunday morning &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of having a hip flask replacement!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 7, 2017)

I found my old Hip Flask in a bag I hadn't used for 6 years. Had a lovely drop of Jaeger Tee (Austrian Hunting Whiskey). Got me round holes 8-14 in the teeth of the storm :cheers: 



Fish said:



			My hip flask was still full when I got home with the same contents as when I left Sunday morning &#55357;&#56883;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I found my old Hip Flask in a bag I hadn't used for 6 years. Had a lovely drop of Jaeger Tee (Austrian Hunting Whiskey). Got me round holes 8-14 in the teeth of the storm :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Brandy & Ginger (Stones) in mine, forgot all about it, purposely packed it as well knowing the weather conditions  

It was just head down and crack on, didn't have much time to think about it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			My hip flask was still full when I got home with the same contents as when I left Sunday morning &#63027;
		
Click to expand...

It doesnt surprise us, we knew how serious you took it.:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			It doesnt surprise us, we knew how serious you took it.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's why I was one of the last to go to bed AFTER you left the pub before last orders, you weren't wearing one of those fancy Liverpudlian ankle bracelets were you &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yeah, that's why I was one of the last to go to bed AFTER you left the pub before last orders, you weren't wearing one of those fancy Liverpudlian ankle bracelets were you &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Not to sure about the next day though Robin


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Not to sure about the next day though Robin 

Click to expand...

The next night I was knackered after a gruelling round in the worse conditions I've ever played in, I can't be a hero every night &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			The next night I was knackered after a gruelling round in the worse conditions I've ever played in, I can't be a hero every night &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;
		
Click to expand...

At least you made the bar. I didn't pass go


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yeah, that's why I was one of the last to go to bed AFTER you left the pub before last orders, you weren't wearing one of those fancy Liverpudlian ankle bracelets were you &#128540;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Me and davey mac had a few more back at princes, yer lightweight.

We both drink like a fish.

Well a proper fish, anyway..:whoo:


----------

